# Pathfinder: Rise of the Runelords



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Part 1: Burnt Offerings*​*Date:* 9/1/4707

It is the first day of Autumn in Sandpoint. The occasion of the day is the dedication of the newly rebuilt Sandpoint Temple, a temple which honors the six major deities worshiped by the people. Five years ago a string of murders followed by the Temple and much of the town being burnt to the ground and the death of the Town's Spiritual leader put Sandpoint into hard times. With this ceremony, and the dedication of the new temple, the people of Sandpoint hoped to put the past behind them.

The Festival began promptly in the morning on Schedule. The square before the church quickly becomes crowded as locals and travelers arrive. Several merchant tents are set-up featuring food, clothes, local crafts, and souvenirs.

The turnout for the opening speeches is quite respectable. 



> Mayor Deverin’s friendly attitude and excitement prove contagious as she welcomes visitors to town and jokes about how even Larz Rovanky, the local tanner (and notorious workaholic) managed to tear himself away from the tannery to attend, much to everyone’s but Larz’s amusement. Sheriff Hemlock brings the crowd down a bit with his dour mood, his reminder to be safe around the evening’s bonfire, and his request for a moment of silence to remember those who lost their lives in the fire that claimed the town’s previous church five years ago. Fortunately, Cyrdak Drokkus is more than up to the challenge of bringing the crowd’s mood back up with his rousing anecdotes as he delivers a not-completely-irreverent recap of the long process the town went through to finance and construct the new cathedral. He throws in a bit of self-promotion at the end, as is his wont, inviting everyone to stop by the Sandpoint Theater the following evening to check out his new production of “The Harpy’s Curse,” revealing that the lead role of Avisera the harpy queen will be played by none other than the famous Magnimarian diva Allishanda! Finally, Father Zantus steps up give a short speech thanking everyone for coming before declaring the Swallowtail Festival underway.



((This is a good opportunity for the Characters to get know one another as well as Mingle with the people of Sandpoint.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2010)

Kya stood for a while hearing the Mayor and the Sherif. It had been some time since she had been around Sandpoint and it was good to see the temple rebuilt.

She took her silver holy symbol and gave a silent pray to Sarenrae for the souls of those the fire took. Once that was done, she had the urge to take a look at the new chapels in the temple. Every time she walked into a new church it was like opening a present for her. 

The people started celebrating the festival so she wasn't sure if it was the right time to enter the temple. She followed Zantus "Father Zantus" she called respectfully "I was wondering if I can take a look at the temple... would you be my guide, please?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Father Zantus, a kind old man who had come to this town in its hour of need, gave Kya a warm smile and said, "Of course child."

Within a moment he opens the door and allows her inside for a private tour. Although it is a called chapel, the term Cathedral is far more fitting for the building she finds herself in. It is easily the largest building in town. At capacity it could hold the entire town easily. The windows are full of colorful pains of stained glass, and there are intricate stone carvings and and holy symbols.  To the south, near the entrance, and facing towards the heart of the city are Shrines to Erastil, God of farming, hunting, trade, and family, and Abadar, God of cities, wealth, merchants, and law. To the west, offering a view of the old light and the sea, are shrines to Shelyn, Goddess of beauty, art, love, and music, and Gozreh, God of nature, weather, and the sea. Finally facing east towards the rising sun, which can be seen clearly threw the window separating the two shrines are, are shrines to Sarenrae,  Goddess of the sun, redemption, honesty, and healing, and Desna, Goddess of dreams, stars, travelers, and luck.

Father Zantus, the priest who would be living in and overseeing the newly rebuilt chapel, brought his hands together and offered a prayer to his patron goddess Desna. "Desna... Please look favorably upon this town," he prayed, almost weeping.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

It was a nice temple, no doubt about that but Merisiel had scoffed at the idea of a place of worship. Still, she saw it gave the people strength and even her own hard heart felt some warmth at the invigorated city. She smiled inwardly. Murders and fires had ravaged the town. Zantus could keep his Gods. Her eyebrow had raised at Sherriff Hemlocks speech, she wondered if there was any development with him and his.....relationship

Merisiel did not have much interest in the temple, she would rather wander around the stalls looking at the crafts and trying some of the food. She was in the mood to get drunk and enjoy others company. 

She stopped at a crafts stall and looked at the trinkets on offer. 

"Ah, some fine article you have here." she said inspecting them, she turned to make sure the Sherriff was not about to hear her next comment, "tell me, how much would I need to buy to recieve the same discount as the Sherrif does with Lady Kaye?" she joked


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

"A bit more than you would be wiling to pay I bet," the merchant said to elf with a coy smile and a knowing wink. The the 'secret' romance between Sheriff Hemlock the town madame Lady Kaye was one of the worst kept secrets in town. While Merisiel was browsing, the merchant studied his customer for a moment and retrieved a Varisian Scarf. 

"I think this would be to your liking,"  he said. The scarf is thick and warm with a very intricate design which would do well for the coming fall and winter seasons, but more importantly there are a series of pockets concealed along the reverse side of the scarf that was perfect for ceiling small items.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2010)

After the speeches Seoni began moving gracefully through the crowd, her skirt twirled around her legs giving glimpses of the long tattoo running up the length of Seoni’s leg.  She didn’t seem to really pay attention to anyone yet she paid attention to everything around her.  Carrying her staff she prowled the streets looking at the many wears that people had for sale.

‘Nothing so far…’ Seoni thought to herself as moved, taking in the sights of the new town.  ’Yet so much to see…’  A soft chuckle came from her as she tossed a length of her auburn hair over her shoulder and moved toward a food vender.  “You there.  What have you on the menu?”  only the smallest of smiles flitted across her face as she waited.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "A bit more than you would be wiling to pay I bet," the merchant said to elf with a coy smile and a knowing wink. The the 'secret' romance between Sheriff Hemlock the town madame Lady Kaye was one of the worst kept secrets in town. While Merisiel was browsing, the merchant studied his customer for a moment and retrieved a Varisian Scarf.
> 
> "I think this would be to your liking,"  he said. The scarf is thick and warm with a very intricate design which would do well for the coming fall and winter seasons, but more importantly there are a series of pockets concealed along the reverse side of the scarf that was perfect for ceiling small items.



*Merisiel*

She looked at the item of clothing and it did indeed take her fancy. It was black with a beautiful golden design. As she noted the hidden pockets she wondered about her reputation in the city. 

"It seems that you knew that I'd like this. Have you been blessed with a gift or do people think that I've been a naughty girl?" Merisiel said with more than a hint of seduction in her voice. She liked playing with men, not to the level of Lady Kaye but just for the sake of amusement. They were surprisingly simple creatures.

She smiled, "Oh and how much?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Valeros was content to stay back and wait along the side of the street, the festival hadn't interested him and he hadn't had the coinage to make good use of the wares that were being sold there or to get anything significantly moving in the way of information. 

So he just waited, hoping that if he was there long enough, something might crop up and cause him to take the initiative.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> After the speeches Seoni began moving gracefully through the crowd, her skirt twirled around her legs giving glimpses of the long tattoo running up the length of Seoni?s leg.  She didn?t seem to really pay attention to anyone yet she paid attention to everything around her.  Carrying her staff she prowled the streets looking at the many wears that people had for sale.
> 
> ?Nothing so far?? Seoni thought to herself as moved, taking in the sights of the new town.  ?Yet so much to see??  A soft chuckle came from her as she tossed a length of her auburn hair over her shoulder and moved toward a food vender.  ?You there.  What have you on the menu??  only the smallest of smiles flitted across her face as she waited.



The sweet smells freshly baked bread and pastries emanating from the both she approaches easily overpowers the salty tang of the sea. A small handmade sign above the stall reads "Sandpoint Savories" and indicates that their store can be found at the corner of Main Street and Sand Street (point 21 on the map).

The woman running the booth is a plump 40 year old woman with dark, graying hair and a warmhearted smile on her face. "Oh, just about anything you see here dear. Everything we sell is 1 silver."

The booth was quite popular and full so sweat rolls and various pastries. Most notable is a unique looking spiral shaped roll glazed and covered in cinnamon. As Seoni is looking over the wares two nearly identical, young women who look to be the booth runner's daughters come up with a cart full of fresh wares to replace the ones already grabbed by hungry customers.



Vergil said:


> *Merisiel*
> 
> She looked at the item of clothing and it did indeed take her fancy. It was black with a beautiful golden design. As she noted the hidden pockets she wondered about her reputation in the city.
> 
> ...



"Ah," smiled he shopkeep, "such a fine item would normally sell for 8 gold, but for for you I can let that go for 7."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2010)

Kyra gave a small nod at the man's pledge and also joined her hands to give a small prayer to Sarenrae. "My warm Lady, embrace this people and protect this holy place" after two minutes of silent meditation she looked at Father Zantus. "If may I ask... what was the reason the old temple burnt down?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros was content to stay back and wait along the side of the street, the festival hadn't interested him and he hadn't had the coinage to make good use of the wares that were being sold there or to get anything significantly moving in the way of information.
> 
> So he just waited, hoping that if he was there long enough, something might crop up and cause him to take the initiative.



As he waits at the side, Valeros notices a woman with a weapons stand. It seems almost out of place at such a festival, but nevertheless she's getting a lot of browsers, but not a lot of buyers. As he watches he notices a group of boys nearby trying to pull their money to buy what appears to be a masterwork shuriken, one of several she has on display. 

It would seem at a distance that she's taking the opportunity to advertise some of her finer wares rather than sell anything although she does appear to be occasionally try to make a sell. She seems to have a wide variety of exotic weapons in her store. The item that most gets his attention most of all though is a unique Repeating Crossbow made out of dark wood with the ivory stock.



soulnova said:


> Kyra gave a small nod at the man's pledge and also joined her hands to give a small prayer to Sarenrae. "My warm Lady, embrace this people and protect this holy place" after two minutes of silent meditation she looked at Father Zantus. "If may I ask... what was the reason the old temple burnt down?"



"Nobody knows for sure. A lot was going on at the time. I understand there used to be eccentric sculpture in town who was made his home north ruined light house. I believe his name was Jervas Stoot. He used to carve these, hauntingly lifelike carvings of birds where ever it fancied him to do so. A few of them where still around back when I first came here. after the fire. But one day, he went mad. In a month he killed twenty-five people. The Chopper they called him. The last man he killed was the former town Sheriff. Although managed to mortally wound the  the Chopper. When the town guard followed the blood trail to Jervas Stoot's house they feared he had become the latest victim, but in fact Jervas was the chopper. They found him dead, downstairs in the basement where he'd made an alter to his god. In his final act he cut out his eyes and his tongue as a final offering to god. The room they also found the eyes and tounges of his victims."

"Barely a week later, the fire broke out in the temple. Father Tobyn and his lovely daughter Nualia died in the fire."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2010)

“Mmmm…Everything looks and smells delicious…”  Seoni says to the woman as the girls began to refill their inventory.  “I think I will have one of those…”  She gives the lady a silver and takes the spiral roll glazed with cinnamon.  “Are their any other booths or sights you recommend?”  She asks hoping she could get some direction before the woman became overly busy once more.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> “Mmmm…Everything looks and smells delicious…”  Seoni says to the woman as the girls began to refill their inventory.  “I think I will have one of those…”  She gives the lady a silver and takes the spiral roll glazed with cinnamon.  “Are their any other booths or sights you recommend?”  She asks hoping she could get some direction before the woman became overly busy once more.



"Oh there sure are, I wouldn't spoil yourself too much. The three Inns in town are in cooking competition and they are making enough for everyone! They should be serving just after noon or so." The woman said with a smile, shortly afterwards she was getting a new rush of customers who where attracted by the smells of the fresh baked good.

Seoni's own roll is still hot from the oven.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2010)

"What a disturbing chain of events" she sighed and looked at the altar of her Goddess. "I have come to Sandpoint only twice... One before that tragedy and the other a year later. I didn't stay long enough to truly realize the terrible story behind these happenings. If I take anything from this tale, Father Zantus, is to look closely for those who's mind and soul seem sickened" she gave a small nod to Father Zantus and places two gold coins into the offerings. "Is not much, but if you need anything Father, don't hesitate and ask me".

"I think we better join the rest of town. This must be a day to celebrate a new start"

Edit: In the back of her mind she started to analyze this information. What god demanded the eyes and tongue? ((Can't roll right now, Knowledge Religion, plz??))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

*Merisiel*

"7?! Aw, I can't afford that much. Oh but I do so love this scarf. if you were to put the price down to 6, well, I'd be. ever. so. grateful." She bit her bottom lip, "and if you still can't find it in your heart to offer me anything then you'd be risking facing a woman scorned."

Her smile was still playful but her eyes were piercing. She always got like this during bartering. She saw it as a competition, a battle of wills and she could be quite intimidating when she wanted to be. Besides, she liked her accessories.

((intimidation roll please - and also could you tell me how to do it so I can do it myself later?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "What a disturbing chain of events" she sighed and looked at the altar of her Goddess. "I have come to Sandpoint only twice... One before that tragedy and the other a year later. I didn't stay long enough to truly realize the terrible story behind these happenings. If I take anything from this tale, Father Zantus, is to look closely for those who's mind and soul seem sickened" she gave a small nod to Father Zantus and places two gold coins into the offerings. "Is not much, but if you need anything Father, don't hesitate and ask me".
> 
> "I think we better join the rest of town. This must be a day to celebrate a new start"
> 
> Edit: In the back of her mind she started to analyze this information. What god demanded the eyes and tongue? ((Can't roll right now, Knowledge Religion, plz??))



"Yes, yes, right you are." the old man smiled and led the way back outside to the festivities.

Whoever it was the man was praying to. It likely wasn't one of the major gods, or any of the lesser gods that come to recollection. It seems likely to her that one being worshiped was a demon. Angels and Demons are sometimes able to grant spells, but are not true deities. 



Vergil said:


> *Merisiel*
> 
> "7?! Aw, I can't afford that much. Oh but I do so love this scarf. if you were to put the price down to 6, well, I'd be. ever. so. grateful." She bit her bottom lip, "and if you still can't find it in your heart to offer me anything then you'd be risking facing a woman scorned."
> 
> ...



((Rolls a d20 behind the magical DM screen called the Internet))
((Its 1d20 + Charisma you got a 7, which isn't high enough.))

"Oh, but the 7 is such a great price," the man claimed with a nice, pleasing tone, "at 6 I would start to loose money!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Valeros approaches the four boys outside of the weapons stand and comes to a stop, placing one hand down on his hip and the other at the stubble on his face, "Looks like you're a little short to get that," he said, "How much more do you need?" he asked glancing over the table of weapons and trinkets. "Aren't you boys a little young to be buying a weapon?" he asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

The boys look to be way short. Between the four of them they what amounts to less than 1 gold piece. While a regular Shuriken would be worth 1 gold piece, the master work ones on display would go for around 30.

When Valeros talks to them, they act as if they've been caught red handed doing something they shouldn't and decided to run for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Valeros looks to the shop girl with a smile, "I guess I scared them off, sorry about that...not sure how you'll ever get anything done with me hanging around frightening all of your customers away." He leans down on the counter in the least imposing way possible and tries to make small talk, "It seems a little odd for you to have this stand here," he says.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

"You never know whose going to buy" she says as she holds out her hand and introduces herself, "Savah Bevaniky. Varasia attracts a lot of adventuring types on account of all of the old ruins. Several people in town used to be adventurers, even me."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

*Merisiel*

She was irritated that she lost but taken by the scarf. It was rather nice.

"7 gold.." she sighed, "You're lucky I don't strangle you to death with this thing. I could buy enough booze to get me sufficiently plastered for the evening. Then again, I'd get drool and all sorts on it and that'd just be a waste." She said handing over her money with a cheeky half smile

"I don't suppose you know where I can find work around these parts do you? I seem to be spending a lot of money on things like this recently..." She said donning her new scarf. It was very warm indeed and the extra pockets would come in handy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

The merchant smiles and collects the gold, as he does so he answers her question, "Oh, there are lots of ways to come into money in Sandpoint. How much depends on what you are willing to do. Of course there are quite a few people in town who've made their fortunes exploring the surrounding ruins."

And so the festival went on. At noon, Father Zantus and his acolytes wheel a large covered wagon into the square, and after recounting the short parable of how Desna first fell to earth and was nursed back to health by a blind child who she transformed into an immortal butterfly as a reward for her aid, they pull aside the wagon’s cover, releasing the thousand children of Desna—a furious storm of a thousand swallowtail butterflies that swarm into the air in a spiraling riot of color to a great cheer from the crowd. Throughout the rest of the day, children futilely chase butterflies, never quite quick enough to catch them.

Lunch is served soon afterwords free of charge. The Rusty Dragon offers their curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead. The Hagfish's offer is a Lobster Chowder and the White Deer’s offers peppercorn venison. From the offerings it appears that the Rusty Dragon is trying very hard to completely overshadow the competition, and they just might do it.

((Now that you've met the people in town a little now would be a good time for the PCs to introduce themselves to each other.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

Valeros accepts her hand generously, "Valeros," he says warmly. "I've been around a bit and I have seen some things but these ruins are a sight to behold. No matter how many times I catch a glimpse of them its amazing." 

He paused, "I guess it was the ruins that made you decide to settle here?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

"I guess you could say that." Savah replied to Valeros, "I'm going to close at noon. I should be done packing up in time for lunch."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2010)

*Merisiel*

Quite pleased with her purchase she goes off. Zantus's fable was amusing if nothing else but the real treat was the food that was wheeled out. Free of charge. Merisiel's eyes lit up and was spoilt for choice. She stood and looked at all three unable to make up her mind.

"Arrgh! I just want to try a little bit of each!" she shouted in frustration at her own indecision and continued staring intensely at the meals on offer as if they were opponents. A stray butterfly hovered around her face which sent Merisiel into frenzy as she tried to swipe it but the little insect appeared to be too nimble for her as she swatted at thin air.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Kyra giggled as the kids tried to catch the butterflies. Ah! The Blessings of childhood and innocence! She followed the kids down the street. She arrives to the food and her stomach growls. Its been quite a while since she had a hearthy meal... Kyra thinks is time to make up for the meager trial rations.

She sees a girl trying to scare off a butterfly. "heh, I doubt she can bite you" she gets close to help her.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2010)

"No, but they can annoy the living daylights out of you!" She said responding to the female voice. The butterfly fluttered away, defeated by the two warriors.

"Hah! You better run!" Merisiel shouted after it. "I appear to be shouting at a butterfly, dear me." She said composing herself. She turned to see a religous sort. She had a silver cross and had...that...look about her. Still she didn't seem like the bastards down at Riddleport, but then you couldn't be too careful. She decided to judge her on her choice of food.

"So what are you going to eat?" Merisiel asked, she decided if she went for the sweet, innocent venison then she would like her, salmon was neutral and the evil looking lobster she decided that she would be too self righteous. Merisiel had no basis to this but rather decided it right then. If she went for all three then she may well fall in love with her.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

"Oh Well... let's see..." she approached the table with the food. "This is more than I expected" but her stomach said otherwise "Ehem... I think I'll have some of that roasted chicken and maybe that grilled steak... with potatoes, yes... lots of potatoes, please" the smell of roasted meat took her back to her childhood. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

“Heaven…”  Seoni muttered taking a bite of the roll and biding the shopkeeper farewell.  She ventured toward the wagon and watched the butterflies being freed while she licked the glaze from her fingers.  

After wandering about for a while Seoni was ecstatic to see they were giving lunch for free.  One thing she did enjoy was eating, she was just glad that she received enough exercise to counter act the possible outcome to her divulgences.  “Damn it all looks so good…”  She walking up near a pair of women that seemed to have it in for the butterflies.  Sneaking past them she gestured to her plate.  “Some of that salmon…oh and small bowl of the chowder, please.”  She looked on around them.  “And, some of the potatoes.”  Seoni blushed at the amount she was getting and shrugged.  “What?  I have a weakness for seafood and I don’t get it often…”  She took the plate eagerly smiling sheepishly at the pair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

Valeros was actually not very hungry but he took the chance to head into town and see what he could find out. There was something to be said about the chances of him meeting up with someone, finding something to use to get out of the town and back into the wild. The adventuring spirit always carried him to do things. Once inside he noticed a few people in the restaurant from out in the festival.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Kyra took a small fork and headed to the nearest available table. "C'mon here" she said to the elven girl, already biting some of the potatoes. "Uhm... those are great" she told the girl with the tattoos referring to the potatoes. She liked to eat with company. She remembered what her old grandmother used to say _"There's no more honest love like that for food"_. She didn't wholly agree with that, but food was one of those little things one had to enjoy from life... a child's laugh, the sunrise warming up her skin, a warm bath and plate of meat and potatoes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros was actually not very hungry but he took the chance to head into town and see what he could find out. There was something to be said about the chances of him meeting up with someone, finding something to use to get out of the town and back into the wild. The adventuring spirit always carried him to do things. Once inside he noticed a few people in the restaurant from out in the festival.



Or rather, Valeros would have found an open restaurant, but all of them where closed. In fact, every business in town seemed to be closed. Almost all of them who bothered leave signs explaining their closure pointed to the celebrations at the new chapel as being the reason for their closing. While everything is closed however, it is not completely deserted. As he approaches the bakery, the baker and accompanied by her twin daughters walked outside and locked up the business.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"Aye," Valeros raises his hand and calls out to the baker from a little ways back. He jogged forward to meet the man waving as he moved, "Where can I get a bit of food around here?" he asked, "I must have missed the place, festival has everything closed," he said. He nodded politely to the two women.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2010)

Merisiel stuffed her face with the venison. She hadn't eaten it before and was enjoying herself so much that she forgot she was in company.  Loud belch parted her lips and she looked up

"Hah! Beat that!"she said, her uncouth Riddleport nature coming out. "Oh..I mean..um...ah the hell with it! I'm Merisiel. Now let me try your chowder and your chicken!" She said eyeing their food like some sort of pervert. She hadn't had many female friends, perhaps this was an opportunity to make some.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

Nodding vigorously Seoni agreed to the sentiment of the potatoes.  She didn’t say anything as her mouth was full with the delectable food.  It was then the elf gave a loud belch that almost caused her to choke.  Not from the point that a woman just did it but that she wasn’t prepared and the noise startled her.  Seoni chuckled  and shook her head.  “Sure.”  She held out the bowl of chowder toward the elf as she asked for some.  “It’s excellent…”  Seoni almost drooled before pulling the bowl back and taking another bite before again holding it out.  “So are the two of you traveling together?”  she asked trying to make conversation.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Aye," Valeros raises his hand and calls out to the baker from a little ways back. He jogged forward to meet the man waving as he moved, "Where can I get a bit of food around here?" he asked, "I must have missed the place, festival has everything closed," he said. He nodded politely to the two women.



"Aren't the taverns serving a free lunch?" she asked, "Come along, if there is food to be found it's at the festival."

And so the baker took Valeros by the hand and began to walk him down Main Street and back to the festival. "I'm Alma Avertin," she introduced herself as she walked him back down to the Festival, "and these are my daughters Arika and Aneka."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2010)

Merisiel looked down at the bowl was about to take some, when it was taken away and then offered back to her. She stared at the woman who had yet to give her, her name.

"Noooo, but unless you want me to forever refer to you as Lobster lass or Chowder chic, I suggest you give me your name." Merisiel said a little snappily but then cheered up "Actually I think I'll call you that anyway!" she grinned and deftly took a spoonful of chowder and shoved it in her mouth. It was rather nice

"Mmmm, want some meat?" she said offering her plate.

"But to answer your question fully, no, we're not travelling together. I'm here to try and raise some extra cash for various reasons. I was thinking of going up to explore the ruins. How about you two?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

She gulped that last bite of steak. It was juicy, and tasty, and delicious. "As she said... we are not traveling together. I head here when I heard the cathedral was going to finally open. Don't have many like those around here. It is really beautiful" she smiled and offered some potatoes to Merisel "My name is Kyra, a humbly servant of Sarenrae" she made a small respectful nod to the girls. "...a very hungry servant that is" she gave another bite, this time to the chicken.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

A soft chuckle escaped her as the two spoke, though surprised they weren‘t together.  “Sorry.  When it comes to food I quickly forget my manners.”  Seoni said a bit sheepishly as she took some of the meat after setting her bowl back into place.  “Seoni is the name and I too am just in town for the festival…” she smiled at the two and chuckled again.  “Though I find it surprising that you aren’t traveling together.  I mean the way you guys fended off the butterfly was natural teamwork.”  Seoni grinned and stifled her laughter into the bite of meat and gave an agreeing nod to the delectable morsel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"Valeros," he introduced himself to the baker as he was led back down to the area where the festival was. He'd be happy to have something to wet his throat with when he reached the tavern she spoke of. Hopefully when he got there, there was some information to be found on where he could head out to next. He didn't speak much to Alma and let her lead the way.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

The the meal and the festivities continue on for a few hours more. Finally, as the sun begins to set, Father Zantus takes the central podium, uses a thunderstone to attract everyone’s attention.

A sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the excited crowd as the sun’s setting rays paint the western sky. A stray dog that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus has taken the stage. He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak, and suddenly a woman’s scream slices through the air. A few moments later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises—high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear. As blood pools around its head, the raucous sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.

*Everyone make a Perception check. 
(1d20 + Perception or 1d20 + Wisdom if you don't have ranks in Perception)*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Perception 1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
"what? what?" she looked around confused not knowing what was happening.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

Perception Check: 1d20-1 → [10,-1] = (9)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2010)

((Perception check: 1d20+5  -> [19+5] = (24) woohoo!))

"Byakugan! Er...I mean..those things, they're..." Merisiel said looking at them


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2010)

Perception
1d20+1
1+1 = 2  


"What is going on?"  Seoni asked spinning around trying to see everywhere.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Merisiel alone is able to see the shape that raced by a killed the dog. It is a single goblin licking the blood from his crude slashing knife called a 'dogslicer'. 

From somewhere unseen, unsettling Goblin music can be heard. The sound would almost be catchy to listen to if it weren't about Goblins attacking a plundering while they are in fact attacking and plundering.

Dozens of goblins are coming of hiding places and causing Havoc across the town square. But the party does not have an opportunity to concentrate on any particular group. The goblin that was hiding after killing the dog is soon joined by two others as they dart out from behind the Wagon and run strait at the party.

(( Everyone roll initiative and and actions for up to 5 rounds (we probably wont need that many). 

The Goblins also get a surprise round. Since Merisiel was the only one who passed the perception check she is the only one one that gets to act during the surprise round.))

{{DM Note: Dogslicers are one of the favored weapons of the local goblin tribes. They are crude knifes made out of scrap metal and wooden handles. Holes are drilled in behind the blade to make the weapon lighter and easier for the goblins to use. The reason they're called dog slicers is because that is the Goblin's favorite use of the weapon is to slice up dogs.}}


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

*Valeros Initiative: *
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)

In the first round of action, Valeros uses his bow if there's a need to. He's going to try and keep any women and children who might be in immediate danger safe until he can get to them and cover them. 

*Attack:*
1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
Damage:
1d6 → [3] = (3)

If he can move closer to protect any of them, he will and he'll switch to his swords. Valeros will use his short sword and long sword, two handed at a -2 penalty to each. 

1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d20+1 → [20,1] = (21)
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)

After his second round of attacks, he'll try frightening some of the creatures away, Goblins aren't well known for courage:

*"You little cowards, you think that you can just waltz in here and make off like this...maybe you should stick to killing dogs and defenseless animals!" 

Intimidation Check: *
1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)

*The rest of his attacks. *
_1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)_
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)
_1d20+1 → [10,1] = (11)_
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)

_1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12)_
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)
_1d20+1 → [8,1] = (9)_
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)

_1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13)_
1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)
_1d20+1 → [8,1] = (9)_
1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)

He will try and keep them away from the townspeople if they stick around and drive the creatures back so that they won't hurt most of the people.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

"How dare they!" she was rather angry at whatever was attacking. She took out her scimitar but stood close to the other girls.

Init 1d20-1 → [10,-1] = (9)

HP: 10
AC: 15
Touch: 9
Flat-Footed: 15

Fort + 4
Reflex - 1
Will + 7


Kyra will keep her ground because she's not fast at all. Her magic is not strong so she better fight whatever gets close enough. She will look for anyone hurt close enough.

Round 1-5
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack	........................	Damage
1d20+1 → [6,1] = (7)	  ............	1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)
1d20+1 → [15,1] = (16)	............	1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)
1d20+1 → [16,1] = (17)	............	1d6+1 → [6,1] = (7)
1d20+1 → [12,1] = (13)	............	1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)
1d20+1 → [18,1] = (19)	............	1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2010)

"Goblins!? Shit and I was just about to start drinking. You'll pay for ruining my fun you sons of bitches!" Merisiel said drawing her weapons. She tries to keep her back to her female companions. She didn't trust them completely but a lot more than these bastards.

(initiative - 1d20+3 [11+3] = (14)

HP: 9
AC: 15
Touch: 13
Flat-Footed: 12

Fort + 1
Reflex + 6
Will + 1


*She'll attempt to counter attack by throwing a dagger at one of them*

Attack: 1d20 +3 [19+3] = (22)
Damage: 1d4+1 [2+1]  3)

*She'll throw daggers and then follow up with melee*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round one: 
Another dagger!

Attack: 1d20+3. [16+3] = (19)
Dmg: 1d4+1. [1+1] = (2)

Round 2
Switches to Rapier

Attack: 1d20+1 [10+1] = (11)
DMG: 1d6+1  [6+1] = (7)

Round 3

Attack: 1d20+1 [7+1 = 8]
DMG: 1d6+1 [6+1 = 7]

Round 4

Attack: 1d20+1 [19+1 = 20]
DMG: 1d6+1 [5+1 = 6]

Round 5

1d20+1 [14+1 = 15]
1d6+1 [3+1 = 4]


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2010)

Not seeing the goblins until they get closer Seoni decides to use her quaterstaff in melee combat.  “Damn things…”  She growls and tries to fend them off.  

HP: 7
AC: 12
Touch: 12
Flat-Footed: 10

Fort + 1
Reflex + 2
Will + 3

Init
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20-1
19-1 = 18

1d6-1
2-1 = 1

Round 2
1d20-1
20-1 = 19

1d6-1
5-1 = 4

Round 3
1d20-1
8-1 = 7

1d6-1
2-1 = 1

Round 4
1d20-1
19-1 = 18

1d6-1
2-1 = 1

Round 5
1d20-1
18-1 = 17

1d6-1
5-1 = 4


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Surprise Round*
The first Goblin climbs up on top of the table, dogslicer still wet with the blood of stay dog, and slashes at Valeros. The goblin completely misjudges his reach the weapon though and it doesn't even come close to the fighter. (Attack 3)

A second goblin also climbs up on the table as well, only instead of attacking anyone he start trying to stuff his pockets with the remains of Merisiel's food.

The third goblin ducks under the table and tries to slash at Seoni's feat. However, as he swings his blade clips one of the table legs breaking the dog slicer leaving the third goblin with just a handle in his hand. (Attack roll 1+1) 

Angry that her leftovers where being pilfered, Merisiel who had moved back from the table, threw one of her daggers at the offending Goblin which impaled threw his shoulder causing it stop what it was doing it yell in pain. [-3 hp to Goblin 2]

*Round 1:*
Valeros' beheaded the first Goblin with a swing of his long sword [-8 hp Goblin 1 dead]. The third goblin at the tries to dart out from under the table and tries to attack Seloni's leg like a rabid dog. Valeros, short sword at the ready though, skewers the Goblin's head with the blade like a shiskabab. 

The third Goblin manages to pull the the Dagger out his shoulder, but no sooner than he does, he finds a second dagger implanted in his head right between his eyes thrown by Merisiel.

*Reward(s):
75 xp (per player)

If you feel like stripping goblins you can also find some poorly made leather armor for small creatures that are little more than sewn together scraps, and the two still complete dog slicers that will break on a natural 1.*

Goblins are running amuk everywhere. Children who where chasing butterflies until just a few minutes ago where now being chased by a ravenous Goblins. The goblin is so caught up in it's chase that it fails to notice that it ran right up behind a horse and got kicked in the head. The town guard had their hands full just trying to keep up with the chaos.

Merisiel has a just a few seconds to retreive her daggers before more the Chaos finds its way to the Party once again.

A loud explosion followed by cackling laughter south of where the party stands gets their attention first though. Five Goblins, four of them carrying torches, found a cart full of fuel for a bonfire that was going to made after the chapel dedication. Laugh in glee at the sight of party and run at them carrying their torches. The fifth one in the back holds up the hand of the whip she carries up to her mouth and sings into it. Her song, combined with the general chaos of the situation has whipped the goblins running at the party into a frenzy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*The Goblin Song*

Goblins chew and goblins bite.
Goblins cut and goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!

Goblins race and goblins jump.
Goblins slash and goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!

Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be goblins! You be food!




((Now is a good chance to redeclare your actions, which I would highly recommend at the moment in Kuno's case. Goblins are a real threat to Seoni in Melee, so I would recomend she use spells and and attack at a distance.

The female goblin in the back isn't your standard Goblin either. She has a character level in Bard and her singing is adding to the morale of all the Goblins that are able to hear her. If you don't want to change action we can just use your rolls from before.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

"You...bitch" Kyra takes out her crossbow and prepares to put a bolt on the goblin's eye. She tries to bring it down. "Hey you!... tattoo girl, don't get close to them!" she warned the sorcerer as she was trying to keep her distance from the critters. 

round 1 - 5
Attacks	…………..	Damage	
1d20-1 → [15,-1] = (14)	……	1d8 → [3] = (3)	
1d20-1 → [19,-1] = (18)	……	1d8 → [3] = (3)	 CRITIC
1d20-1 → [8,-1] = (7)	……	1d8 → [7] = (7)	
1d20-1 → [13,-1] = (12)	……	1d8 → [5] = (5)	
1d20-1 → [5,-1] = (4)	……	1d8 → [7] = (7)	

Crit confirm
1d20-1 → [16,-1] = (15)
1d8 → [1] = (1)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Valeros is calling his shot, "Female goblin in the back," he mutters under his breath so low that he doesn't even hear himself. He's seen bards before and before he tries to take more of the fight to the little critins he puts two arrows in her ass: 

*Short Bow Attack on the Goblin singing: *
1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)

*Dmg:*
1d6 → [5] = (5)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking around Seoni gets angry.  “Bastards…”  She says waving her quarterstaff then begins to cast.

Round 1

Cast Mage Armor on Valeros.

Round 2

Magic missile at the bard.
1d4+1
2+1 = 3

Round 3

Cast Daze on the goblin nearest the group.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2010)

"Dammit to Hell and back. I was toally going to eat all that." Merisiel says looking at the food. The song was catchy so Merisiel decided to make one up of her own. She was no Bard but just liked rhyming.

"Goblins are green
The sky is blue
You touch my Food
And I'll kill you!"

Having retrieved the daggers, Merisiel decides to throw a few at the torch bearers.

Round 1-5
ATK: 1d20+3 [2+3] = (5)    DMG: 1d4+1 [2+1] = (3)
ATK: 1d20+3 [19+3] = (22) DMG: 1d4+1 [2+1] = (3)
ATK: 1d20+3 [15+3] = (18) DMG: 1d4+1 [1+1] = (2)
ATK: 1d20+3 [18+3] = (21) DMG: 1d4+1 [2+1] = (3)

Switches to Rapier
ATK: 1d20+1 [19+1] = (20)  DMG: 1d6+1 [1+1] = (2)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

((Wanted to say, I made a mistake in my post, I said two arrows but I can only fire one...I'm not at that level yet ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Round 1*
Valeros lets the arrow fly and it hits the Goblin Warchanter in one of the gaps in her armor along her side. (7-5=2 hp)

The Goblin Warchanter looks pissed. She points at Valeros and yells, "Raharar!" When she does this Valeros' mind becomes clouded as if he's been struct dumb. (Daze Spell cast on Valeros)

The four Goblins, seeing Valeros' isn't moving rush up and try to burn burn him with their torches. Even though he isn't able to move though, the flames just aren't strong enough to actually hurt him threw his armor. (Four improvised weapon Attacks vs. Valeros' Flat Footed AC).

Merisiel throws her dagger, but she doesn't the closest goblin to her.

Kyra's crossbow also misses it's target.

Seoni manages to get a hand on Valeros' back and cast Mage Armor, which surrounds him in an invisible but tagible force field. [Valeros' AC +4]

*Round 2*

Valeros' recovers from being dazed, but he still hasn't put his bow away and now he can't get this swords quickly to do anything.

The Warchanter pulls out a shortbow, she's still singing that song. She fires and it makes it past the layers of armor on him and hits him. He isn't hurt too bad though, his armor does a good job. (Failed Crit conformation ((Valeros 11-2=9)).

The Goblins grunt in frustration trying to burn the armored man with their torches. But with the force field created by the mage armor their flames aren't even getting close.

Merisiel's dagger is lodged neatly into the base of one of the Goblin's throat and kills it. (6 hp damage) (Vergil, this is what is called a critical hit. Whenever you roll a 19 or 20 with your daggers, or a 18-20 on your rapier, your character has an opportunity for a Critical hit. When that opportunity comes up you roll a second attack. If the second attack would also hit the target you get a critical hit. Critical hits cause double damage, or even triple damage with some attacks. In this case, you had a confirmed critical and so you did double damage.)

Kyra manages to hit with her Crossbow this time, the goblin takes a hit to the shoulder. (5-3=2 hp)

A Magic Missile flies from Seoni's finger and hits the Goblin Warchanter between the eyes head, silencing her evil chant for good.

*Round 3:*

Valeros swings with both attacks, but misses. It doesn't matter much though because the remaining three Goblins have gotten scarred and started running away once the Warchanter went down. Valeros gets one more sing after the Goblins but misses. 

Merisiel's last dagger catches the goblin she wounded earlier, who was running off with her dagger still stuck in. The second dagger to catch the Goblin sends it to the ground gurgling in a pool of it's own blood.

The last two goblins make it away safely.

*Rewards
175 XP

The Goblin Warchanter also has on her a Potion of Cure Light Wounds, a shortbow for a small creature with 19 arrows, a whip, a short sword for a small creature, Studded Leather armor for a small creature, and 20 gold pieces.*

As the party collects themselves, Father Zantus runs up to the group. "Are you alright?" he calls out. When he gets there he notices Valeros' arrow wound "Let me help you with that!" He walked up to Valeros and pulled the arrow out causing a bit of pain, but it was soon replaced by the tingling feeling of positive energy healing his wounds.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Valeros hadn't been a stranger to healing, one gets hurt often in this line of work, "Thanks Padre," he said as he was healed up. "Is there commonly a goblin problem here..I mean they just seemed to come out of nowhere and they actually kind of had a plan---"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2010)

Once the goblins are gone, Kyra looks for any wounded to help them, specially the children. She lets Father Zantus to tend the fighter, he's a grown man, he should be alright.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

Seoni wanders looking for any wounded that not have been found yet.  Her concern is evident as she moves hoping that her spell helped the man from being too wounded.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2010)

Merisiel responds to Zantus' question with a nod and walks over to the dead goblins. The others seemed to be helping the townsfolk, not her scene. She never got any help as a kid. Life scks that way

"Bastards." she says under her breath, looking at the dead goblin. She picks up the two daggers that were lodged in the one she killed. She sees the loot on the warchanter and figures she should share, just like they did in Riddleport.

She looks around for her other dagger which she missed with

Perception roll:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Then walks over to the man being healed

"Quite handy with that shortbow aren't you?" she says with her trademark half smile. "My name is Merisiel."

She listens then to Zantus' response to his question


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

Merisiel is able to collect all of her daggers.

Chaos is everywhere. 

A goblin, who was chasing a woman with a torch, tries to throw the torch at her only for it to bounce off the the top of the porch roof of a house and and fall back onto the goblin setting his own armor on fire. In a panic the Goblin screams, "I'm on Fire! Why!?" The panicking goblin jumps into a nearby rain barrel to put out the flames, completely forgetting the fact that he can't swim. The rain Barrel, which was only half-full is still above the goblin's head. Now panicking for a different reason, the goblin kicks around inside the rain barrel until eventually his thrashing stops and he drowns in the rain barrel.

Before the party can really get into the action though the action calls to them.

In front of the White Deer (Point 3 on map) a goblin, riding on a the ugliest dog that anyone in the party has ever seen, is bravely attacking a man in fine clothing and his dog. The frieghtened Nobleman has crawled behind a rain barrel and is calling for help.

The Goblin riding on the dog is carrying a goblin weapon called a Horse Chopper. It's effectively a halberd made out of scrap metal.

The dog that the goblin rides on disgusting mongrel called a goblindog. It has the nose, ears, and teeth of a rat. It's fur from it's head to it's hind quarter looks like a terrible case of mange. It's tail is long, furless, and segmented like a rat's, and it's front feet taper into claws short claws. The most disgusting thing about this mongrel is it's smell which somewhat akin to several days worth of sun-baked sewage slathered all over it.

Behind the goblin and the rider, behind the gate, are four goblins who look on with cowering fear at the hunting dog their leader is doing battle with.

Finally, the goblindog stands over the defeated hunting dog as it's Goblin rider brings down his horse chopper and cuts off the hunting dog's head. The goblins at the gate cheer to their commander for bravely slaying the dog as the five goblins and the dog turn their attention towards the cowarding noble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Valeros glances around, "Shit, this whole town is filled with Goblins," he shakes his head to see them running around, committing suicide and causing havoc. "Goblins must fuck like bunnies...there's so many of them." 

He pulls his sword and looks for an object that he can use as a temporary shield: 

*Perception Check: *
1d20-1 → [18,-1] = (17)

If he finds something he shouts to the others, "We're going to need to save that man, mage girl--" he looks at Seoni, "What spells have you got left?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

A soft groan escapes Seoni as the dog is killed.  She nods when Valeros speaks to her.  ?Does this one work??  She says with a grin and aims toward the goblin on the dog with a big ball of acid.


Wasn?t sure if I needed this or not?

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 7
AC: 12
Touch: 12
Flat-Footed: 10

Fort + 1
Reflex + 2
Will + 3

Init
1d20+2
14+2 = 16



Acid Splash

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d3+0
3+0 = 3

Crit Confirm
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d3+0
3+0 = 3

((Awesome rolls!  lol))

Seoni will then fire off a couple more balls of acid at the pair.

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

Seoni will then put Mage Armor on Merisiel.

After that she will use two rounds of magic missle.

1d4+1
4+1 = 5

1d4+1
3+1 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2010)

Edits:

Kyra will fire at the Globing riding that horrible dog, trying to keep him away from the noble. She will stay away from the goblins at the best of her abilities and leave the melee to that man and the elf. She's worried about the sorcerer girl.... "Stay with me, so we aren't surrounded" she told her.

(( Cross bow!!!))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Valeros moves in help the others and save the man in trouble, but that goblin dog worries him.

*Initiative: *
   1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)

In his first round uses his bow to hit the *dog* that the rider is on knowing it poses more threat. 

*Atk:*
   1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)

*Shortbow Dmg:*
   1d6 → [5] = (5)

If the dog is down, he targets the rider, in his second round, otherwise he targets the dog again.

*Short bow attack (only if the dog and rider are still around)*
   1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)

*Dmg:*
   1d6 → [4] = (4)

If the dog and the rider are down, he just attacks the other goblins on foot:

*Attack rolls:*


   1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24) 
   1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
   1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13) 
   1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)

*crit confirm:*
 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)

*Dmg rolls: *
   1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)(18 if its a crit) 
   1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10) 
   1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5) 
   1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2010)

Merisiel looked at the giant rat like dog and shivered. "That's just nasty." she said and decided to go into battle.



*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 9
AC: 15
Touch: 13
Flat-Footed: 12

Fort + 1
Reflex + 6
Will + 1



Initiative. 1d20+3 [3+3 = 6]

(Dunno if I can still do a stealth thing but I'll give it a shot.)

As Valeros is attacking the force head on, Merisiel decides to try and sneak round the back and throw daggers to catch them by surprise. She nods in approval of Seoni's armor spell.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round one.
Activate stealth

Atk: 1d20+3 [10+3 = 13]
Dmg: 1d4+1 [2+1 = 3]
Stealth skill chck: 1d20+7 [19+7 = 26]
Stealth atck: 1d6+0 [2+0 = 2]

(Bleh! dunno if I got it right, just let me know...)

Round 2-5 rinse and repeat

Atck rolls:
1d20+3 [10+3 = 13]
1d20+3 [5+3 = 8]
1d20+3 [11+3 = 14]
1d20+3 [12+3 = 15]

DMG rolls:
1d4+1 [3+1 = 4]
1d4+1 [1+1 = 2]
1d4+1 [4+1 = 5]
1d4+1 [4+1 = 5]

Stealth skill chk:
1d20+7 [17+7 = 24]
1d20+7 [14+7 = 21]
1d20+7 [12+7 = 19]
1d20+7 [6+7 = 13]

Sneak Atck
1d6+0 [5+0 = 5]
1d6+0 [6+0 = 6]
1d6+0 [5+0 = 5]
1d6+0 [1+0 = 1]


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Surprise Round*

The Goblins are too busy trying to gang up on the noble to realize that they're being attacked.

Valeros fires an arrow from his shortbow which is broadside planted into the chest of the mangy Goblin dog, which knocks it off it's running path. [Goblin Dog 10-5=5]

Kyra fires at the Goblin Dog with her crossbow, but she isn't even close to hitting it.

A ball of acid forms in the air in front of Seoni and with her hand movements she directs it at the goblin dog, and she nails the goblin dog and it's rider... and nails them! [Goblin Command 10-6=4][Goblin Dog 5-6=-1]

Now on the mount, the Goblin Commando, who appears to be under the influence of whatever used to be in his potion bottle he carries, tumbles to the ground and finds himself with a dagger thrown threw his neck from Merisiel. [Goblin Commando 4 - 3 (dagger) - 2 (sneak attack) = -1]

Round 1:

With the leader down Valeros turned his attention on the gang of Goblins behind the leader. His first longsword splits the first Goblin in half... Vertically. [5-18=-13]

The goblins try to run.

Valeros gets an Attack of Opportunity but misses.

Krya drops one with her crossbow [5 - 6 = -1]

Seoni misses with her second Acid splash and Merisiel misses with her dagger.

*Rewards
250 XP
Studded Leather Armor (small character)
Masterwork Horsechopper (small character)

Spoiler:  



This is a effectively a halberd for a small character if anyone wants to keep it. It does 1d8 damage. It almost defies logic how any weapon made out scrap metal and and a discarded table leg could be of masterwork quality, but it's there. The right person might be willing to pay a pretty penny for it.



small wooden shield (effectively a wooden buckler if anyone wants to use it)
Shortbow w/ 20 arrows (small character)
20 gold*

"Oh thank you! Thank you so much!" said the Noble as he ran up to the party. After taking a moment to look at his saviors he seems almost immediately taken by Seoni. He straitens his posture and says, "Allow me to introduce myself, I am Aldern Foxglove." 



As he glances nervously at the Goblins he explains, "I will be in town for a few more days. I would love to talk with you more and reward you properly for saving my life."

By this point, the battle has been decided. The surviving goblins flee in droves, in some cases they are preferring to leap to certain death off cliffs than risk being captured. Several of the little bastards are in fact being rounded up alive though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Valeros gathers up the wooden buckler, it's just what he needed earlier. He also strips some of what he can carry down off of the goblins, it can be sold later and used to buy something more useful. 

As the noble addresses them, he nods to the man, "Well I guess we couldn't just let someone get slaughtered by the little bastards," he says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Just for fun, Valeros tries to fit into one of the Goblin suits. Of course it doesn't even fit.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Seeing that the man was a noblemen, Seoni curtsey’s deeply.  “It’s a pleasure to be of assistance to you m'lord.”  she says straightening up and smiling at him.  “Does this happen often?”  she asked looking at the goblin bodies as the others take stuff off them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aldern shakes his head, "This area has had a few goblin tribes for a while. They have never pulled off anything like this before..."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

“That’s really strange.  I wonder why they are acting up right now…”  Seoni thought for a moment then shook her head.  “Maybe it has to do with the festival.  But I guess it’s not a big deal.”  She then smiled at Aldern.  “And I don’t think a reward is necessary.  Your thanks is enough.”


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2010)

Kyra nods as hes last goblin falls. "May you find your judgment on the afterlife" she said moving towards the other people who fought with her and gives a small respectful bow to the noble man. "Do any of you need assistance with wounds?" she asks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2010)

"Oh no, I insist," Lord Foxglove was quick to declare, "my pride would be severely wounded if I did not properly see to my saviors."

"No, I am quite alright thanks to all of you," he says in reply to Kyra.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Vaelros glares at  Seoni with wide eyes, "What the Hell is wrong with you? If the man want's reward us, just let him."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

“She…”  Seoni pointed at Kyra.  “Was wondering if you needed healing Vaelros.  I was the one saying that we don’t need a reward.  But our nobleman is insisting on it.  Is there something you had in mind sir?”  She said turning her attention back to Aldern with a smile.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

"Why don't the four of you meet me at the Rusty Dragon Inn tomorrow morning?" Aldern asked, "I can settle up with you then."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

((used the wrong name)) 

Valeros also tries to take the Axe, "It's a little small for its intended weapon, but I can use it as a regular axe," he said.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

“I can not speak for my companions but I will be there.”  Seoni smiled and looked at the others.  “Though I think we can assume that they will be also.  It was a pleasure meeting you Lord Foxglove.  I just wish it had been under better circumstances.”  She then gave another curtsey before taking her leave and going to the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"Ah, I'd say our circumstances were pretty good, I got to kill that ugly dog thing."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kuno said:


> ?I can not speak for my companions but I will be there.?  Seoni smiled and looked at the others.  ?Though I think we can assume that they will be also.  It was a pleasure meeting you Lord Foxglove.  I just wish it had been under better circumstances.?  She then gave another curtsey before taking her leave and going to the others.



Before Seoni leaves he takes her hand and says, "Please, call me Aldern." He kisses her hand and rises slowly to bid them, "farewell," before leaving for the Rusty Dragon.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyra couldn't avoid giggling "That was nice of him" she winked at Seoni. "I'll look around and help to calm the people" she said smiling at the new group. "where are you staying? I guess I'll spend the night helping Father Zantus. Im sure there's a lot to do with him right now"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shortly after Aldern leaves Father Zantus approaches with thanks and an offer. "Thank you all so much for your help. The goblin attack could have been a disaster if it where not for your help. All of you are more than welcome to stay at the temple tonight. It's the least we could do."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"That's really polite of you," Valeros said, "Uh...there will be food right? I never got to eat..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 18, 2010)

"Really? It's a shame that you missed all the great food at the festival." Father Zantus lamented, "I'll get you some bread and water."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

Seoni blushed slightly as kissed her hand and took his leave.  “Interesting man…”  She said watching for a moment before turning to the father.  “Thank you father.  It’s much appreciated.”  Seoni gave him a slight bow then laughed.  “It really is to bad Valeros.  The lobster chowder was devine.  But I’m sure the bread will taste just as good.”  She began to chuckle before trying to help Kyra.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2010)

Merisiel didn't say much at the nobleman or Zantus. She hadn't helped them for any alruistic reason, they ruined her meal and she went into a little bit of a rage. As the nobleman left Merisiel walked over to Seoni

"I can guess what type of thanks he would like to give to you, something to do with his own Rusty Dragon, I would venture." Merisiel teased. 

She looked at Valeros. "I don't believe we met. I did introduce myself earlier but I fear we were a little preoccupied at the time so perhaps you did not hear me. My name is Merisiel"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Valeros was busy playing with the axe, examining the blade and looking it over. He blew at the blade and polished some of the dirt off of it muttered to himself, "Goddamn Goblins don't know how to care for a weapon..." 

When the woman spoke to him he glanced up for a moment, he didn't exactly introduce himself. He looked Merisiel over and then said, "Well I don't know if I can trust a girl with that many sharp things hanging from her body..." he was still cleaning the axe. 

"That many daggers seems like you're compensating for something..." he was looking down again as he tested the weapons weight. "I'm called Valeros."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2010)

"Compensating for something? No, nothing I can think of. I'm rather content actually, if anyone is compensating I'd say it was you. That's a mighty big sword you have there." she sniped at him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"It's a normal sized sword for a grown man, but I do have a backup," he pointed to the short sword at his side. He buried the axe in the ground and held his long sword up, "You think this is big? You should see my other one." He put the sword away and hefted the axe again muttering to himself, "Remarkable craftsmanship----for a Goblin weapon."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2010)

Merisiel sighed, "Boys and their toys." she said feeling the scarf she had bought earlier. She looked at the girls being all helpful and felt she should be doing something. "I feel like drinking to celebrate."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyra will help Father Zantus to heal any wounded and after that she goes to rest in the temple.

Heal check 1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

The night wears on. Father Zantus greatly appreciates the help receives from Kyra and Seoni. A few people in town died during the attack, but the children where mostly spared. The goblins the captured goblins are sparse with information. None of them seem to know much more than that where given orders to kill everyone in town and burn the place. None of them even seem to even remember their leader's name, apart from that he was one of you "long shanks", which is their general name for humans.

Before Father Zantus turns in for the night he decides to check the local cemetery and since Kyra and Seoni are nearby he has them accompany him in case there are any goblins still there. Disturbingly, the body of Ezakien Tobyn, the town's former minister from five years ago, had been stolen during the goblin raid! After recovering from his initial shock he tells Kyra and Seoni to keep it a secret for now. He did not want the people in town, still recovering from the attack, to worry about the body of their spiritual leader. He later reports his findings to Sheriff Hemlock who agrees.

The rest of the night passes without incident and with some bread and water for Valeros.

*The next day* begins early when the new chapel is consecrated in a much more subdued ceremony than was originally planned for the night before and the town begins the process of recovering from the attack.

As the party begins to make their way to the Rusty Dragon, they are interrupted long the way by Alma Avertin as they stop by Sandpoint Savories on the way who walks up to Valeros with a concerned look on her face. She puts a fresh baked sweet roll into his hands, she worries over how hungry he looks and makes sure to ask him if he's eating properly before going back to her bakery and she sees the party off with a smile. 

Before long they make their way to the Rusty Dragon, where Aldern Foxglove is waiting for them, "Ah! My Saviors have returned!" he says aloud when they arrive. Their arrival at the Rusty dragon is met with cheers and applause from the several of the Inn's patrons who where apparently being entertained by Lord Foxglove when they arrived.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

Once again Seoni curtsied deeply.  “We only fended of the goblins m'lord.  You are being too kind, we would have done it for anyone.”  She smiled at him as she walked in with the others.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyra understood the importance of not telling the rest of the towns folk, she would look into it as soon as possible. The body of Tobyn will be retrieved no matter what. -stupid goblins-

She enters the inn with the rest and is surprised by the lord Foxglove and the patrons. "Ah, this was unexpected" she said blushing a little "There's no need for so much cheer... heh" .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"Thanks for the roll," he waves before taking a bite out of it. "Mmm, I think something was wrong with that water----gave me the shits, so I need to eat this before I whither away."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

"Nonsense," Lord Foxglove says, "You are the heroes who saved me from certain 'goblning'. Besides, the least my heroes can do is call me Aldern." Aldern particularly smiled and winked as Seoni while he said this.

"On to business then shall we. In three days time I must make my way back to home in Magnimar, but before I left I wanted to go on a boar hunt. Today seems like a great day to do it. I would greatly appreciate it if you all came with me on the hunt."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

“A boar hunt?  That could be interesting…”  Seoni thought for a moment then nodded.  “It would put some fun back into things since the festival doesn’t seem to be picking back up for obvious reasons.  Though are you sure you’re not having us come along just for protection, m’lor-Aldern?”  she smiled at him and chuckled lightly.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2010)

"Boar hunting, I suppose it would pass the time. But are you sure you want to? We didn't kill all the goblins and some escaped. Granted, others set themselves on fire and drowned themselves..." she said thinking back to that bizarre scene and gave a small laugh. "but it could still be dangerous."

"I rarely do things for free." Merisiel said, believing she had done enough good deeds to last a year


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

"I hunted a lot as a kid, been a while since I had a chance to try my hand at it," Valeros was still playing with the axe he'd acquired, "Would give me a chance to lay this baby upside a boar's head..." he took some practice swings.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2010)

Kyra patted Merisiel in the back. "A boar is quite tasty when roasted, might as well make up for the food we lost yesterday" she giggled and gave a nod at Valeros and Seoni.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2010)

"Mm well, as long as we can eat it I guess I can lend a hand." Merisiel said thinking about the tender meat. "And if we do encounter goblins, I daresay that I'm not quite over the fact that I could not finish my meal. I have decided that they are my sworn enemy." 

"I am keen though to check out those ruins, I heard a bit of gold can be made from exploration. Who would I have to see about this?" Merisiel asked to anyone who could answer


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

“And there you have it Lord Aldern.”  Seoni said with a smile.  “You have your escorts.  I assume you have a particular area you want to hunt.  Is it anywhere near the ruins Merisiel mentioned?”


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Aldern clapped his and exclaimed, "Excellent!"

As if on cue, three men stopped what they where doing and joined their lord. "These are menservants," he briefly explained, "they shall accompany us. We will hunt at Tickwood. But first, we must make sure we are properly outfitted. If you will follow me." Aldern leads the party out of the Rustry dragon and back into town a little bit.



Tickwood is a just north of Devil's Platter, about 2 miles east of Sandpoint. Despite the name it is a relatively safe place, there aren't any Goblins that live there. It was well known to be the home of wild boars, deer, and maybe 1 or 2 firepelt cougars.

Aldern leads them to the infamous Goblin Stomp Stables. The sign above the door illustrates a Goblin being trampled under-hoof by a horse. The proprietor of the stables is a grizzled middle aged man with gray hair who greats them as the enter. "I remember you four from the festival yesterday! Your the ones who killed all those goblins. Nice work if I do say so myself. I hadn't seen a good goblin killing like that since I was still young enough to murder the little bastards myself.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

“Why thank you Sir.  That is a kind compliment from someone that has killed goblins.”  Seoni says giving a slight curtsey.  “But, I’m sure you could have done just as well.  You are still in your prime!”  She says smiling at him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2010)

"Haha," the man chuckled, "Right you are. The name is Daviren Hosk. Follow me to the stables, I'll show you my collection."

Daviren leads them back to covered stables. There are lots fine horses stabled there, which is what they came for, but Daviren more important to Daviren at the moment of is showing off his collection of Goblin Ears. The Stable room is about 30 feet wide with big horrizontal beams stretching from one end of the room to the other above the stalls. 

Hammered into those beams, from wall to wall, and going three beams back, are severed Goblin Ears that have been preserved. Burned into each ear is the name of goblin that the ear belonged to.

"Isn't it great," he says, "most of them belonged to the Bonegrinder Tribe. All the Bonegrinders are dead now."

Daviren nudges Valeros says, "Trick is, they’re cowards. Dogs, horses, and even words will stop them dead in their tracks—they think words steal their soul, or some such. That's why I branded their names into each of their ears. Anyway, once you got them all ascairt’, it’s just a matter of what weapon you prefer. Me? I prefer the hatchet right to the middle of the skull. That’s how I put down ol’ Chief Whartus. Put one right in his head. I got him in a barrel of brine out back… wanna see?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

Valeros shot Daviren an awkward stare, almost like that of someone gone momentarily mad and then said, "Saw two Goblins having sex in the woods once---" he seemed to think that they were telling stories randomly about Goblins. 

"I guess that yesterday was me getting them back for that disturbing little episode---" he paused awkwardly, "So yeah-----anyone know where that girl with the sweet rolls is? She gave me one earlier and I am itching for a sweet roll---yeah..." he trailed off.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2010)

“Um…That is…That is quite the collection you have Mr. Hosk.”  Seoni stuttered for a moment before regaining her composure.  “It seems like you have taught them quite the lesson over the years.  Not to mention becoming an expert in the field.”  She kept her eyes averted from the mass of ears on the beams and gave a smile.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2010)

"Hmph, they got off lightly if you ask me." Merisiel said looking at the ears and thinking about her meal. She was still pissed off about it.

"I think a goblin yelping from being burned is rather an amusing sound." She recalled one such goblin being tortured to death in Riddleport. "Bastards, the lot of them."

She looked at Valeros with a raised eyebrow, "You actually saw it...what...what was it like? I'm surprised you haven't tried to give yourself amnesia." she asked, curious about how goblins had sex, she was sure to be disgusted but then she was happy to use that as an analogy for something


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2010)

"Wow, that is quite impressive..." Aldern said as he starred at the ears for a moment. Eventually he shook his head to clear his thoughts and said, "Perhaps we will see Chief Whartus another time. I am Lord Aldern Foxglove from Magnimar. Last night, these fine heroes saved me from the Goblins. Today we will be going on boar hunt in tickwood, and to show my appreciation I have decided to buy each of them their horse as well as pay their stabling fees to keep their horses here for up a month."

"Ah, that is quite generous of you Lord Foxglove," Daviren points at the horses, "I've raised a lot of fine horses here. I've also trained them to kill goblins. They'll serve ya well."

((Describe the horse you want, Aldern's going to buy it for you.))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2010)

“M’lord?”  Seoni turned quickly to look at him, surprise at his generosity causing her to slip back to the more formal tones with his name.  “You are too kind.  Really…”  A moment of hesitation crossed her face as she looked at the horses in the stable, on in particular catching her fancy then back at Aldren.  Not to look a gift horse in the mouth she nodded “Thank you, Aldren…”  Seoni said giving him a curtsey before heading toward the steed.

Approaching the stall slowly Seoni grabbed a handful of oats.  Deep brown eyes watched her carefully as she approached.  “It’s okay big guy…”  She cooed at the horse as she held out her hand.  After a moment of inspection the horse huffed in her hand before the velvet of his nose rubbed against the skin of her hand and he ate the oats.  “Beautiful…”  Seoni muttered quietly as she reached out and began to rub the horse from muzzle to forelock.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2010)

"Mmh" Kyra frowned a little at the display of ears. She really didn't like goblins but she didn't like people killing for the fun of it. It tainted the soul. She focused on the horses. "I... I'm not good riding a horse. I always walk..." she said a little worried looking at the animals. (( Dex 9, that's going to suck))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Valeros scratched his head, "Horses are kind of easily frightened---I think I'd do better riding a bear, course those tiny horse saddles'd never agree with a bears back," he thought for a second. 

"Maybe I will just take a nice brown horse, I'll name her Apples or something horse-like." 

He looked at the Rogue, "We don't talk about the Goblin sex..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2010)

"That I think is wise..." Merisiel sai to Valeros shaking her head at the mental image, "you have my condolences."

Merisiel turns her attention to Lord Foxglove at the offer

"Oh do you have a horse that has fire hooves and has wings? It has indestructable armor and can travel through time and all three realms." Merisiel asked

"If not then I shall take .. your genoristy is quite...refreshing..." she said, not used to saying the words 'thank you'


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2010)

Kyra was still trying to figure out is she should really buy a horse. She scratched her head and went to look for the most easy and calm horse around. "Hey there sweety"



"I think I will name you Sunflower"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 22, 2010)

Once everyone was loaded up on their new horses. By the time everything was said and done Lord Foxglove had shelled out 360 Gold for party's horses and their stable fees for the next month.

The journey from Sand Point to Tickwood is only 30 minutes by horse. Once they're out of town he doesn't waste much time in trying to start conversation. "That Daviren is one odd character. Still, his prices are fare and his services are on par with what you could find in Magnamar, and his hatred of goblins does have a sort of charm of it's own."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

"Aw to be fair now," Valeros spit some of the trail dust from his mouth, "I haven't happened upon a man who had much affection for the little sons of bitches---at least he can say he loves to kill them," he paused. "And its honest, most people won't say that and will try to hide their true feelings." 

There was a moment where he was quiet, "Though I have an odd distrust of a man who's up front with such stuff and keeps a fair exterior--typically has something to hide."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

"His mind might be too broken to realize not all people will look at that with kind eyes. That's... unwise" she said calmly looking ahead on the road.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2010)

"Yeah, why wouldn't you hate goblins? You see what they did to my food!" Merisiel said, "Killing your prey and being proud of it....nothing wrong with that. People will mount up big game skulls, why not goblin ears?" 

She paused. "If it were elf ears I may have had issue with it, but less goblins are always a good thing."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2010)

“I suppose your right…”  Seoni said nodding.  “But it still was a bit disturbing.”  She rubbed the side of the big horses neck.  “How did you stand being in there so long Rashad?”  Seoni chuckled then as the horse moved from side to side while he pranced.  “Then again maybe that is why you’re so adept at killing them.”  Pushing her horse forward a bit she rides next Aldren.  “Thank you again for such a beautiful mount.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Oh, its no problem. You did save me after all." Aldern smirked and said,  "Besides, I think Rashad suits you."

"You know," he says after a moment, "You may not have realized it yet, but the four of you are already well on your way to becomming the town heroes. Everyone in town is going to know your names soon, if they haven't learned them already.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyra turns around a little surprised at his words. "We are no heroes, my lord. We just happened to be in the right place and in the right time. A hero is the one who knows his fate and faces the death itself anyway for the good of his people..." Kyra shrugged "About our names... well, I guess we could appreciate that" she giggled.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 24, 2010)

"Oh, I think Sandpoint would beg to differ," he went on, "from what I've been able to gather, the four of you where able to take down several goblins before you helped me. Quite an impressive feat given how the town guard where having difficulty even handling the goblins. And of course the Militia was off duty and unarmed. If you hadn't been there to fight the Goblins they might have overrun the guards on duty and killed several more people while before the Militia could prepare could join the fight. It sounds like that makes you heroes to me."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2010)

"Heroes? Hm that might have its advantages. You think we can get discounts off jewellery and food and clothes? If so I might try and play the role further. Hah! ridding the town of evil, protecting the citizens of Sandpoint!" She announced with a laugh

"I think I enjoy my corrupted ways too much to ever be considered a hero."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

Seoni…

“Why thank you Lord Aldred…”  Seoni said blushing lightly and patting Rashad’s neck.  “Our names?”  The thought seemed to surprise her as she thought for a moment and listened to the others.  “I hadn’t realized things were that bad.  But, like Kyra said we just did what we thought was right…”  Seoni thinks for a moment.  "Not to change the subject..."  Though it was making her a bit uncomfortable.  "What exactly do we do on a boar hunt?  I don't remember ever being involved with one before."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 24, 2010)

"Well, my lady," Aldern explained, "aside from killing the animal for meat or a trophy. The real purpose of a Nobleman's boar hunt is to hone your martial skill. The idea is to attack the boar from horseback.The reason you need horses is to keep pace with the boar. I would have had to given up on the hunt if you hadn't decided to come along. Usually you'll want a good dog to track the Boar's scent. Since the Goblins killed my dog we'll have to track the boar by sight. Since there are eight of us on horseback," (including Aldern's 3 manservants) "we should be able to follow the boar by sight."

Setting Note: Boars are generally thought to be malicious animals and some people are superstitious to them of point of thinking them evil.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

“Do you really think that is a good idea?”  Seoni asked, the horses still prodding along.  “I mean…I know these steeds are trained but boars can be down right mean when they want to be.  I would hate to see your new purchases…”  Again she rubbed the horses neck adoringly.  “Come to any harm.  I have rather grown quite attached to him.”  She smiled then but then bit her lip a bit nervously.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

Valeros smiled with a bit of straw dangling from his mouth. He glanced over at the others then, with an expression of mock disappointment, "Awe, I'd say that at least _I'm a hero_," he commented about the Clerics earlier statement.

When the conversation turned to Hunting he had a bit to say, "Well I have done a bit of hunting in my time, nice to try my hand at it again and with something as big as a boar...though we could have purchased a new dog in town for the trek," Valeros said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2010)

"I'm sure they'll be fine." Aldern said with a chuckle. "Once they find our boar it's going to run. Really our goal is to ride close enough to injure the boar to the point it can't run anymore or kill without getting too close. The Knights in Magnimar like to use their lances. Since running boars make good targets it works well for honing their skills."

"As for getting a dog," Aldern says to Valeros, "I tried that already. Red Mastiffs make the best Boar Hunting dogs. There is a Dwarf in town who raises them, but he keeps them strictly as pets and doesn't train them to hunt. I'm afraid I'll have to wait until I after I return home to get a proper hunting dog."

"I have to admit, though, My curiosity is starting to get the better of me. How is it have you managed to become who you are today?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2010)

"Ugh, my past is messy. I'd rather not relive it if it's all the same. I'll leave it as once bitten twice shy." Merisiel said, not really trusting these guys enough to divulge things. Not that she didn't trust them at all but she'd been burnt before.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

“Seems a bit callous to me…”  Seoni says thinking about how they will deal with the boar.  “But, who am I to say anything about something I know nothing about.  I do enjoy a good boar meal though…”  She sits back and listens for a bit.

“You?  Have things you don’t want others to know?”  Seoni looks at Merisiel with big innocent eyes.  “I don’t really believe it…”  She then started laughing.  “Not much to say here.”  Seoni said with a shrug.  “Just been traveling the land with my clan.  Very nomadic we are.  I did separate from them not too long ago.  I wanted to see things from a different perspective.  See, nothing special.”  She smiled then and began to look around here, not wanting to be taken off guard.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2010)

Kyra looks at the trial ahead. "My town wasn't as lucky as this one. It burned long ago when I was just a girl. The priestess fought off the raiders but it was too late. I swore to Sarenrae I would protect those who can't protect themselves with my strength and her divine favor. I've been traveling ever since... and I intend to keep that promise at the best of my ability"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 26, 2010)

Aldern listens intently to everyone's story and replies to Kyra, "Your right, Sandpoint was very luck to have people like you around." The time for conversing was over for the moment though.The group finally reached the edge of the Forest. Now it was time to hunt the boar.

((If you guys want we can skip the actual boar hunt. There isn't a monster boar or anything like that waiting in the woods for you and there really isn't much in the way of experience to be gained.))


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2010)

She looked at Seoni's big innocent eyes. "Hmph, I had eyes like that once. Buuut unfortunately this world doesn't reward niceness. You should learn to get a little, how to put it, dirty. Laws are restriction on the soul, don'tcha think?"

((Yeah, I'd like to skip it, if it's all the same))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2010)

(( *clicks X button to skip* xD ))

Kyra calms herself and pats Sunflower on the neck. "You ready, big girl?" She makes sure all her weapons are in the right places and waits for the hunt to start.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking back over her shoulder where only Merisiel could see she grinned and winked.  ‘Who said I was innocent.’  She mouthed at her and then straightened up.  “Okay Rashad.  Let’s see what a big boy like you is made of…”  Seoni patted his neck and pranced slightly looking at the forest.


((X X X X X X  Damn the button isn't working!    Skip. lol))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2010)

The hunt began in earnest when Merisiel spotted the boar. After a long chase they where finally able to bring the boar down. When they finally track down the motionless Boar, Aldern is the one to climb down from his horse and make sure that it is dead and does so by cutting the boar's throat with a dagger. It is late in the afternoon when they finally secure their boar. With their quarry secured, Aldern gets them on their way back to town.

When they return he leads them back to the Goblin Stomp Stables where the horses are kept and back to the Rusty Dragon, Boar in hand.

When they enter he calls out saying, "Ameiko! We brought diner!"



Ameiko Kaijitsu stood behind the bar hard at work. When she saw him bringing in the boar she complained, "No, see Aldern, if you brought diner, you would be bringing in a nice steaming ham with fresh seasons and well prepared after hours of painstaking work. What you brought is a boar carcus."

She smiled to let him know she was teasing and said, "Sounds fine enough to me though. I guess I'll get to work on it." Once she has the boar she brings it back into the kitchen and begins preparing the meal.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2010)

Kyra had a huge smile on her. "Can I help you with the boar? It's been a while since I cooked but I would like to put this hands to work on something delicious" she asked Ameiko, still somewhat excited for the hunt.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2010)

“That was certainly exhilarating!”  Seoni said sitting down in a chair.  “But, it made me thirsty.  May I have a drink please?”  She called to any staff that where nearby.  “It might be something I will have to try again.  Of course using the hunting dogs next time.”  She chuckled and leaned back slightly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Kyra had a huge smile on her. "Can I help you with the boar? It's been a while since I cooked but I would like to put this hands to work on something delicious" she asked Ameiko, still somewhat excited for the hunt.



"Sure, you look like I could learn a thing or two from you." Ameiko says as he invites Kyra to work in the kitchen.



Kuno said:


> ?That was certainly exhilarating!?  Seoni said sitting down in a chair.  ?But, it made me thirsty.  May I have a drink please??  She called to any staff that where nearby.  ?It might be something I will have to try again.  Of course using the hunting dogs next time.?  She chuckled and leaned back slightly.



Seoni hears timid, elderly female voice from somewhere in the in the inn that says, "Oh, right away dear."

Try as hard as she can, she cannot see where the voice came from. Before long, the voice reveals itself. An elderly halfling woman, obviously working as a maid holding a large mug of ale. "Here you are!" she says as she hands Seoni the mug.

"Your in for a treat," Adlern explained now that Ameiko was in the back, "They say up until a few years ago Ameiko was an adventurer. When she finished her adventuring bought the Rusty Dragon and turned it into the most popular Inn in town. Part of the reason for that popularity if the food. While she was traveling she learned a lot exotic foods and spices and brought that back with here when she took over the Rusty Dragon. She's the one who made the Curry-spiced Salmon at the Festival."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 27, 2010)

"I. am. Never. going. boar hunting. Again." Merisiel said stomping into the tavern angrily. She was a complete mess with mud stains all over her and a few cuts around her legs. A series of unfortunate events happened and she fell into a pool of water, whilst her horse ran off, terrified of her subsequent fit of rage.

"The blasted outdoors! I hate it! And don't give me that ' but you're an elf' bollocks! Me and Nature just don't get along. Argh!" she said sitting down announcing her woes to the patrons of the building. "I need a bath! Immediately or I will go quite insane"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2010)

"You complain far too much, we did it for the experience---" Valeros said. "I don't see what there is to complain about, hunting your own food builds character and makes it taste that much better because you can appreciate it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2010)

While Valeros complained about Merisiel's complaining, he was approached by an attractive young woman who asked bashfully, "excuse me, can I ask you a favor?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2010)

“Thank you ma’am.”  Seoni said taking the mug and smiling at the elderly woman.  She takes a long drink as Aldren speaks.  “Mmmm…I can’t wait to taste it.  I think I am drooling already…”  Seoni chuckles taking another sip and laughs as she listens to the others complaining.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

Valeros turned, "Well hello there, ma'am, I'm sure that whatever it is you need help taking care of you can have my assistance," he said just before he leaned over against the wall.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kuno said:


> ?Thank you ma?am.?  Seoni said taking the mug and smiling at the elderly woman.  She takes a long drink as Aldren speaks.  ?Mmmm?I can?t wait to taste it.  I think I am drooling already??  Seoni chuckles taking another sip and laughs as she listens to the others complaining.



Aldern, who had procured a mug of his own, smiled and took a big drink. "How long do you plan to stay in town?" he asked Seoni. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros turned, "Well hello there, ma'am, I'm sure that whatever it is you need help taking care of you can have my assistance," he said just before he leaned over against the wall.



She introduces herself and explains, "My name is Shayliss Vinder, my family owns the general store. You see we have a problem with rats in our basement. Why, just yesterday, I'm sure I saw one the size of Goblin hiding behind one of the barrels at the far end of the basement. I tried to tell my father, but he doesn't believe me."

Shayliss leans in closer and continues quietly, "I just know that he's been too distracted lately by the rumors surrounding my older sister Katerine. They say she's having an affair with one of the workers at the lumber mill. He's been so wrapped up in it that its been hard to get him to focus his attention on anything else!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Rats," Valeros commented, he wasn't one to deal with them normally. Rats were troubling indeed. He couldn't just fight them---rats were always a problem. Then again, the girl was really pretty, "I am sure that I can see what I can do---how many rats do you think there are?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

"Oh, not many," she assured him, "I'm sure you will be able and them alone. Just you though. I'm afraid if all you came it would draw too much attention."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Valreos shrugged, "I guess that means duty calls, I'll catch up to the rest of you guys later," he said. He will follow the girl to where ever the rats are making small talk as they go, "So you said this about your sister, its none of my business but, doesn't that bother you---what she's doing?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

"Perhaps," she admitted, "but if he could find any proof it, Father would have done something about it by now. What she does is her own business."

Shayliss leads Valeros alone into the General store. (Point 26 on the map for future reference) The main floor is filled with a wide verity of good ranging from farm equipment, furniture, weapons, tack, and tools. The smell of pies lingers in the room, but there do not appear to be any left. It appears to have just recently closed for the day.

"Its this way," she says as she leads him down into the basement.

((Roll Perception))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Well if there was some need for it to be looked into, I could certainly try and find out what your sisters up to, for a small favor," he said. 

Perception:
   1d20-1 → [18,-1] = (17)


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Valeros doesn't find any rats, but he does find a shockingly high supply of Alcohol of various kinds, including several imports from his homeland. He also notices a cot in the corner of the room.

"Oh, I think I would rather let her be."

Shayliss' voice sounds a more sultry than than the bashful tone she was using before. By the time Valeros turns around in time to see her bodice hit the floor. She quickly closes the distance to embrace the fighter and guide him towards the cot.

((Roll Perception again))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2010)

"That's gonna get him killed one of these days." Merisiel says to Seoni as Valeros walks off with the woman "I mean, honestly. Back in Riddleport I used to have to do that."

Merisiel's expression changed to a damsel in distress. "Oh...oh please sir...bandits are robbing my house. My mothers pendant is in there. I...I don't know what I'd do without it..."

"Hah! then he'd follow me and a group of guys would beat him over the head with a maul and loot his body. I know I shouldn't but I'm gonna go keep an eye out. Just in case you know?"

Merisiel goes outside, keeping close to the walls and the shadows, activating her stealth to follow them.

Perception check:

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

Stealth

1d20+7
10+7 = 17

((Hope I did that right))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

*Perception: *
 1d20-1 → [20,-1] = (19) ((BAM!! 20 on a gimp Stat, should also notice someone following me if they're around...)) 

Valeros certainly didn't expect this, and he doesn't have to even work for it. Still he keeps his short sword close at hand till he sees what she plans to do. He does however let himself be guided over to the cot. 

Still, he keeps a wary eye out for a rat----the little guys creep him out.

"Did you do all of this just to get me down here?" he asked her.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyra looked at Merisiel and Valeros leaving. "Let us know if you need help" she said from the kitchen. As soon as she's done helping with the cooking, she will stand by the door to wait for them.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

“I don’t know…”  Seoni shrugs taking another sip.  “Probably until I feel it’s time to move on…”  She smiles at him.  “Still a lot of the town to look over.  But, now that I have Rashad my traveling will be much easier.  Thank you again.”  Seoni says then turns after the others.  ‘I barely know them.  Why would I want to baby-sit them?’  She thinks looking at the door.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "That's gonna get him killed one of these days." Merisiel says to Seoni as Valeros walks off with the woman "I mean, honestly. Back in Riddleport I used to have to do that."
> 
> Merisiel's expression changed to a damsel in distress. "Oh...oh please sir...bandits are robbing my house. My mothers pendant is in there. I...I don't know what I'd do without it..."
> 
> ...



Merisiel does a good job of following Valeros and Shayliss without being seen or overly noticed by anyone. Because she is trying to sneak around and not be seen though, she has not approached close enough to know what is going on in the basement or really to even enter the store yet.

((People trying to be stealthy generally move slower than characters who walk around normally after all.))

Nothing appears to be out of the ordinary, at least from what she can tell. Before she leaves though, she sees a man walk up to the front door open the door and walk in. He doesn't seem to care who sees him entering the closed store, as if he owns the place.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Perception: *
> 1d20-1 → [20,-1] = (19) ((BAM!! 20 on a gimp Stat, should also notice someone following me if they're around...))
> 
> Valeros certainly didn't expect this, and he doesn't have to even work for it. Still he keeps his short sword close at hand till he sees what she plans to do. He does however let himself be guided over to the cot.
> ...



"Sure did," she said as he guided him down to the cot.

Before anything happens though, Valeros and Shayliss hear foot steps in the upstairs coming from the store approaching the stairs leading down into the basement.



Kuno said:


> ?I don?t know??  Seoni shrugs taking another sip.  ?Probably until I feel it?s time to move on??  She smiles at him.  ?Still a lot of the town to look over.  But, now that I have Rashad my traveling will be much easier.  Thank you again.?  Seoni says then turns after the others.  ?I barely know them.  Why would I want to baby-sit them??  She thinks looking at the door.



"I see, I leave for my estate near Magnimar tomorrow," he admitted, "I have business to attend to at my estate and I really can't afford to put it off any longer."

Aldern places his hand on top of Seoni's and asks, "Why don't you come by once you've finished your business in Sandpoint?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Who's that?" asked Valeros in a low tone, he was wondering if he should pathetically attempt to hide or try and do something a little more to make it seem as if he had legitimate reason to be down there in the first place.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shayliss recognized those footsteps. "Daddy!" she replied in hushed tone as she dashed for her clothes in a hurry to get them on before he came into view.

He's starting to head down the steps! Valeros better act quickly!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

((Is he undressed or something?))

Valeros gets up and puts his clothes on as fast as he can, but leaves his sword out so that he can claim he was hunting for these elusive rats.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

((Valeros isn't undressed))

Try as she might, Shayliss isn't completely successful at getting her clothes back on. Her father seems to notice.

"What the hell is going on here!" He questions angrily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Well I was down here hunting some very vicious rats and one of them parlayed its way into her bloomers there. Didn't want to cut them off myself, for fear of ruing a fine dress like that so she elected to remove them while I looked the other way..." Vaelros said. 

Bluff:
   1d20 → [18] = (18)


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sense Motive 5+10(situational far-fetched story)=15

"Really? That's strange," he said scratching his head "I don't remember seeing any rats down here. I'll take your word for it."

He seems to pause for second and says, "Wait, I recognize you! Your the guy who killed those goblins at the festival yesterday. So Shayliss managed to get someone like you down here hunting rats? How much did she offer you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"I was doing it for free, really---just helping out where I can," Valeros said.

When he considered the mentions of his exploits, Valeros quickly added, "Uh---yeah that was me that helped with the Goblins, couldn't have the little buggers running all over the town like that."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2010)

Merisiel

She contemplated making the situation worse for Valeros by running in there and accusing him of cheating on him, but decided against it. She wasn't sure of the situation down there but surmised that the man walking into the shop probably had something to do with that girl. 

She sticks around, remaining out of sight until Valeros comes out, eager to find out what happened


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

"For free?" he asked.

"Oh, I see whats going on here." he said having come to a conclusion, "I've been in business more than twenty years and I have yet meet anyone who was willing to hunt rats for free. You must be here because your sweet on my Shayliss! Why don't you come back tomorrow and I'll pay you for rats you take care of."

The man retreives a bottle of wine from the cellar and says, "Come along Shayliss, a young woman ought not to be alone with young man unless their married. People might start thinking your a tramp. We'll leave you to your work."

Shayliss followed her father up the stairs. She turned back to Valeros and mouthed a, "thank you" to him while she followed her father up the stairs and out of the store.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

*Valeros takes one final look around: *
   1d20-1 → [9,-1] = (8)

He's just making sure there's no rats about. As he finishes up he will take his sword and place it safely where it goes, "Girls got a bit of spunk, I'll give her that much," Valeros says as he tidies up the room some before leaving.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2010)

"Have fun?" Merisiel says jumping beside Valeros as he exits the shop. "I thought you'd have more endurance than that, what being all big, fit and muscly. Surprised that guy didn't tear you a new one though. Your tongue must be good at many things." Merisiel said teasing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

((You weren't inside of the house therefore you couldn't have seen any of that))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2010)

((You went into a shop, alone with a pretty girl. Guy walks in who looks like he owns the place, so she figures there might be some issue - Merisiel will also come up with the most twisted conclusion))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

((That's a brash assumption to make for people going into a store in the middle of the day)) 

"I don't know what you're talking about, but one has to ask why you're so eager to stick your nose where it doesn't belong," Valeros said.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

?Oh!  I?um??  The touch on Seoni?s hand surprised her and she took a sip of her ale to stall for a moment.  Then she turned and genuinely smiled at him.  ?When I am finished here I will do my best to visit you at your estate milord.?  She paused setting down the ale and placing her other hand over his.  ?Just make sure you tell me where it is.  Otherwise I might wander far too long.?  Seoni giggled then and picked up her mug once more though didn?t move the hand under his.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2010)

((Thought it was early evening, with the shop closed - I think its a fair assumption))

"Hah! For your information that was me looking out for you. You wouldn't last 2 minutes in Riddleport if you go off with every pretty woman asking you to go off to help her. Alone. Or is your head full of muscle too?!" Merisiel said offended by Valeros

"But if you rather I stay out of your business then so be it. I shall not utter another word to you!" She said spinning and stomping angrily back to the Rusty Dragon, in the hope that some good food would cheer her up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyra kept herself in silence looking at the street waiting for the other two. "Oh well... they'll miss the main stew, what a shame" she came back inside leaving Seoni and Lord Aldren to speak alone.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 2, 2010)

Merisiel made it back to the Rusty Dragon and sat at the bar in an incredibly bad mood.

"Drink. Whatever the strongest thing you have, give it to me!" Merisiel said, "I hate men! I might swear off them and do what my sister did and turn lesbian." she growled


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuno said:


> ?Oh!  I?um??  The touch on Seoni?s hand surprised her and she took a sip of her ale to stall for a moment.  Then she turned and genuinely smiled at him.  ?When I am finished here I will do my best to visit you at your estate milord.?  She paused setting down the ale and placing her other hand over his.  ?Just make sure you tell me where it is.  Otherwise I might wander far too long.?  Seoni giggled then and picked up her mug once more though didn?t move the hand under his.



Aldern smiled and explained, "Follow the Lost Coast Road out of Sandpoint's south entrance. Go past Ashen Moor and the Brinestone marsh. The second river you come to is Foxglove River. Follow the trail along the north side of the river, over the bridge, and as you approach the coast you will reach Foxglove Manner."



soulnova said:


> Kyra kept herself in silence looking at the street waiting for the other two. "Oh well... they'll miss the main stew, what a shame" she came back inside leaving Seoni and Lord Aldren to speak alone.



Dinner is promptly served. Shortly afterward. The menu in the end contained a variety of exotic experimentation including such items as: boar meatballs with dipping sauce of vinegar, honey, salt, and sesame seeds, Boar Stew, Hog Chops w/Wild Rice, and Wild Boar Loin Teriyaki.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyra will serve herself a double portion of Wild Boar Loin Teriyaki. She can't get enough. 



> Merisiel made it back to the Rusty Dragon and sat at the bar in an incredibly bad mood.
> 
> "Drink. Whatever the strongest thing you have, give it to me!" Merisiel said, "I hate men! I might swear off them and do what my sister did and turn lesbian." she growled



"My goddess... to make such a statement! Did he do something to you?" she was already looking for her scimitar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Valeros shrugged at the Rogue and then headed back out to the mainstreet, he really didn't care that the girl had gotten caught since neither of them had really been caught doing what they had. He was lucky for quick thinking--killing those goblins probably helped too. 

"There's a brothel here," Valeros muttered. But then he remembered his light wallet and then and decided that it would be better if he didn't get caught coming out of such a place. 

He would head back to the Rusty Dragon whistling as he went.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

When Valeros returns to the Rusty Dragon raises a tankard of ale and offers a toast to the heroes. 

*Rewards:* Everybody in the party gains 150 experience for the boar hunt and subsequent roleplaying.

For navigating a situation which could have proven most disastrous to Valeros' and the Party's future standing in Sandpoint, Valeros gets personal experience reward of *600 exp*.

Encounter notes:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, there where a lot of ways that could have gone badly, after calculating the odds, the chances of Valeros navigating that successfully was something along the lines of 5%


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

((Nicely done CTK!))

*Merisiel*



> "My goddess... to make such a statement! Did he do something to you?" she was already looking for her scimitar.



"Ugh - no, just a man being a man. You know, arrogant, pigheaded, etc etc. I'm probably over reacting again but for the time being I'm not talking to him." she said drinking up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2010)

"Good, I wasn't so thrilled to add any more meat balls to the menu. Men, men, men..." Kyra gave sigh in relief. She sat with Merisiel to enjoy some beer with her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Valeros had his axe out again, examining it and speaking to himself out loud, "I could kill the whole damn world with this axe."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ameiko smirks at Valeros from behind the bar. She had taken her own food into the back room but was keeping an out front to keep track of business. "It looks like you found yourself a good horsechopper," she says noticing the fighter examining the weapon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"Took it off one of the Goblins," he nodded, "Not sure how he came across such a good weapon, they usually are fighting with sticks and chewed up swords."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

"I blame the trash collectors personally," she lamented.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

Merisiel put an arm around Kyra

"You understand don't you? Look there he goes again. Its either killing or sex! I swear they should learn to keep their swords sheathed. Both of them!" She laughed, "Ah if women ruled the world eh?" She sighed, her eyes dreaming of an impossible dream


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2010)

"Well, we can try to work that out, can't we?" she raised her beer and laughed with Merisiel. "I'm sure many wars would be avoided with some good common sense and some talk" she giggled and whispered _"Maybe we should find ourselves a couple of noble men in dire peril"_ she winked at her before bursting a laugh.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"Oh that would be nice now wouldn't it? I could wear nice clothes and sit around having tea served and my my hair done." She looked down at her ale. "But this life has its merits too. Besides I would probably get bored. I'm not sure how random excursions to the forest to kill goblins are seen amongst nobility." She pondered

"Hah, but onto something more juicy. Have you ever...you know...done it...?" She asked blushing slightly but keeping her voice low enough so that others wouldn't hear. "I think Seoni has...just a guess though. I...um...heh....almost did.."

Merisiel went bright red and drank some more ale. She wanted to know what it was like.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2010)

"Ehem" Kyra sat straight. "Well... I'm still waiting for the good one. There was kissing, lots of kissing just before I took on the road. He didn't like love at distance so we broke up. Its been a long time since then, heh, we were quite young..." she gave a small sip to her ale "To tell you the truth I've been busy enough with my duties to start looking for any other  man. Its better that way. I'm sure Sarenrae will give me a sign if I come cross the _right one_"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"Hmm, sounds like you had a nice relationship. I've only had brutes and thugs and men like...him." she said pointing a thumb to Valeros. "I've only had men after my body and....these damned ears. Something exotic, you see. Oh they promise you the world and give you nary a backwards glance. I only let them get here" she pointed at her chest, "But no further! It'd be nice to believe that there was a nice man out there but, honestly I don't think there is. I may well try women, its not unexpected in my culture. At least I'll know what I'm doing..." she said downing her ale

"Another!" She demanded


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "I blame the trash collectors personally," she lamented.



"Probably so, but I'm glad I came across it. Would have cost a lot to make it myself," Valeros said. "And really Goblins will raid anything free standing and take stuff like this out of it. You can't watch every old dump in the world all of the time." 

*Intelligence Check (for History or Nobility):*
   1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)

He called out about the dreamy conversation that the Cleric and Rogue were having, "Women ruling--some of them already do and they have to be a tad ambitious to get there just like any man does. Take Queen Ileosa Arabasti in Korvosa--what I wouldn't give for a chance at her--but its not like most men have a problem with women running things, we have a problem with the sense of entitlement that women have about it. It's like they think it should just be handed to them, men have to work, just like women to be in charge of things." 

"Which is exactly why I don't," Valeros had a mango from somewhere and was cutting into it with his short sword, the axe was hugged up under one arm as he took a bite of the mango, "mm--work for it; that is," he said through a full mouth. "I don't want to be in charge of anyone's comings and goings but Valeros's---well maybe a lucky ladies comings every now and then but that's besides the point. It's not that I don't think I couldn't run things too, I don't want the responsibility."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"OK, I'm going to break my silence to you. I would hazard a guess that most things here are run by men. Most things everywhere are run by men, we don't even get a chance. Talk all you want about working to get where you want to be, that's only applicable if you start off on a level playing field. We get paid less, have less say, treated like objects and are generally seen as beneath the almighty penis." Merisiel argued


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"Karvosa is one of the largest cities in the area, run by a beautiful, young woman. She's only---" Valeros paused to wrap out the math of it all on his fingers, "Twenty years old or so by my count..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"Exception rather than rule, surely. If she gets married then I'd venture that the man, or the King would take control. If I am wrong then I will stand corrected." Merisiel wasn't known for her intelligence. She hadn't even heard of this queen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"She is married, to the King and she's pretty much taken control from him," Valeros said, "Seems you need to brush up on your history a bit, its not exactly news that the lady is hated by her own citizens and the whisper vicious things behind her back constantly," he added.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

“Very thorough directions…Aldren.  I will be sure to come by and see you.”  Seoni smiled taking another sip of her ale then turned slightly and listened to the conversation going on.  For the moment she decided to remain quiet and listen as she ate her dinner.  After a few bites of the boar she looked up.  “You’re right.  This is absolutely amazing.  “Cheers to you Ameiko!  You are a wonderful cook!”  She lifted her mug of ale in her direction then drank a bit before returning to her meal.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"Oh? Politics bore me. What do I care what silk laden buffoons do or say? Especially in Korvosa, that city is nothing compared to the grandness of Riddleport. Still it wouldn't surprise me that they whisper, for exactly the reasons I pointed out. Men don't like to be governed by women."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"Riddleport," Valeros scoffed, "It's the third largest city and Korvosa is first, plus Korvosa is the Jewel of Varisia---Riddleport is just an overgrown port..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"You're an overgrown port." Merisiel said childishly, "And in this case size doesn't matter. Korsova is just a big pretentious mass of people. I bet they were the ones that gve themselves the name of the Jewel of Varisia. Now Riddleport is a place of true freedom and excellent seafood too."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"All that Riddleport did to get there was be near some water, Korsova is the Jewel because its where the monarch sits..." Valeros shrugged, "I guess I can't expect you to be rational though."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2010)

"Hmph - just because some royalty lives there thats why its a jewel. Well I'd rather keep my carefree life than live close to a Queen that no-one likes. And no I'm not a rational person, tends to get in the way of your gut feeling. But enough talking with a brick wall, I'm hungry! And I swear if goblins interrupt my meal again I shall throw the biggest fit you are ever likely to see." she said sitting down to a meal


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 3, 2010)

"Lets just say I wouldn't want to leave it to chance," Aldern said before turning attention to the conversation himself.

Aldern scoffed at the conversation and said, "Riddleport is a den of Pirates and Thieves, and Korvosa is stuck in the old ways of Monarch. At least in Magnimar we have a council of ushers, an elected Office of the Lord-Mayor, and a Justice Court."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Valeros sighed and looked to the girl behind the bar, *Ameiko*. "I've got a bit of a question for you, maybe you'll know the answer---where might a gentlemen take a lady in this town for say, fancy dancing?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2010)

"Bunch of red tape and lies. That's all Magnimar is. You could corrupt any number of people in there, not to say they haven't been already. Nope Riddleport is much more like how it is in the woods. The strong survive, it's the way the world was meant to be." Merisiel said and then rolls her eyes up at Valeros chatting to the girl behind the bar.

"At any rate, this conversation bores me. I'm not one for talking, let's play a game. What do you guys do for fun around here and no leering at me! That's not an invitation you scoundrels!" She laughed


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros sighed and looked to the girl behind the bar, *Ameiko*. "I've got a bit of a question for you, maybe you'll know the answer---where might a gentlemen take a lady in this town for say, fancy dancing?"



Ameiko replied, "While personally I'm quite partial to here, I suppose the fanciest place in town to bring a lady would be to the Sandpoint Theater. Cyrdak Drokkus, who owns it, brags on it being the best theater this side of Varasia. Its as good or better than any theater you'll find in Magnimar."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2010)

?Fancy dancing??  Seoni wipes her mouth gently with a napkin.  ?You planning on taking the three of us out on a date big boy?  Oh wait??  She giggles looking at Merisiel.  ?That would only be two of us since Merisiel has decided that men are no longer to her taste.?  She then turns and winks at Aldren.  ?Then again?.going the other way could be fun too??  Seoni then takes a long drink of her ale.  ?What say you Kyra?  Up for some dancing??  Again the giggles escape her.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2010)

Kuno said:


> ?Fancy dancing??  Seoni wipes her mouth gently with a napkin.  ?You planning on taking the three of us out on a date big boy?  Oh wait??  She giggles looking at Merisiel.  ?That would only be two of us since Merisiel has decided that men are no longer to her taste.?  She then turns and winks at Aldren.  ?Then again?.going the other way could be fun too??  Seoni then takes a long drink of her ale.  ?What say you Kyra?  Up for some dancing??  Again the giggles escape her.




"oh no, no no...." she raised her hands "I'm as graceful as an ogre. I can't dance. At all" she said while her face turned red.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2010)

“Oh come now Kyra.  It’s not hard to learn how to dance.”  Seoni smiles at her taking another drink and stands.  “See…”  Seoni begins to dance as she walks toward Kyra then holds her hand out.  “Let me show you…”  Smiles at her as she waits.

Performance Check
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

((Kyra gets lessons.    If the roll was bad I was going to blame it on the ale. lol))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

She resist one or two pulls on her hand going all "nonono" but finally gives away. She tries to follow Seoni. "I must look like a fool"

Perform check
1d20+1 → [12,1] = (13)


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 5, 2010)

Kyra does indeed get a few lessons, and the tavern gets quite a show, unable to resist the urge, Ameiko grabbed a exotic looking string instrument and began to play alongside Seoni's dancing. There where cheers across the bar and Aldern seemed particularly enchanted by the performance. Even Kyra manages to perform decently

The night wears on, and after a few hours it is time to retire for the night. It comes time for the party to decide where the are going to sleep for the night. Either of the Inns in town have a charge 5 silver per night each (that's 1/2 gold if your not familiar with the conversion rate). There are alternatives to paying for a room if the party members are able to think of them, and where they can apply (if your stumped roll an appropriate knowledge or intelligence check for a hint). Also Ameiko offers special discount rooms for people who tell exciting adventure stories.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

Kyra doesn't have a problem with neither of the inns. She has enough money so far to pay her stay. She prefers to stay with Ameiko as they already know her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2010)

"....that's oddly arousing..." Merisiel says watching the two girls dance and shakes her head. 

"Ladies and Gentlemen, your attention please! - I shall perform an acrobatic feat the likes you have never seen! A death defying spectacle, that will display unbelievable prowess and skill" Merisiel announces, "my fee - shall be a bed at this very Inn for the night. Any takers?"

Charisma roll to make my pitch more appealing:

1d20+0
12+0 = 12

((Just in case there are any takers, and I can't believe I got a 20 on it, here is the climb and acrobatic roll:

Climb:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Acrobatic:
1d20+7
20+7 = 27))

I hope I did that right, I'll let you decide what stunt she pulls.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 5, 2010)

No one really seems to take Merisiel up on her offer, but she's probably a little too drunk to care. Despite her inebriation, she pulls off a very difficult acrobatic feat that receives cheers from around the Inn.

Ameiko asked the crowd, "What do you think? Does that deserve a discount room for tonight?"

A few cheers come up from across the room, and Ameiko says, "Well there you have it."

The cost of Merisiel's room was decreased to 2 silver and 5 coppers, half, off, which is not bad at all.

((Exchange Rates
1 Platinum Piece = 10 Gold Pieces
1 Gold Piece = 10 Silver
1 Silver = 10 Copper

While pretty much any of these coins are accepted, most common business transactions in Sandpoint are handled in Silver.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2010)

Kyra will happily pay her stay. "Thank you Merisiel, I guess I owe you a drink tomorrow" she giggled. She will go to sleep and rest now.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2010)

"Why thank you kind lady! Your beauty, genorsity and a fine derriere are the stuff of legend!" she says quite drunk and queezy having spun about in the air. She fumbles around and finds the money and pays the lady "Now if you'll excuse me, I feel like I've just drank a pint of hagfish water...no reflection on the ale, very nice, did the trick...a little too well...but.... You know I love all you guys yeah, except you Valeros, you're a jackass. Why are you so mean to me? I was being nice and you went all mean. Thats no nice, I no like. But Seoni! Kyra! you two are awesome, I haven't had female friends and you two are so nice. See nice is good. Hey where'd Kyra go? Kyra...Kyraaaa!"

With that Merisiel wandered off only to find her own bed and suitably pass out onto it.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2010)

“Very impressive…”  Seoni applauded when Marisiel finished her acrobatics.  She chuckled at her remarks then nodded toward Ameiko.  “My payment…”  She gave her the silver she wanted for the night at the inn then turned to Aldren.

“If I do not see you before you leave Dear Aldren then have a good trip home.”  She curtseyed to him and smiled.  “I will make sure to come see you soon.”  Seoni kissed him gently on the cheek then turned and began to seek her own room.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2010)

"I can hardly wait," Aldern said as he watched Seoni saunter off to her room. Soon after he went to his own room before long everyone had turned in for the night.

Date: 9/3/4707

Aldern left early the next morning with his menservants with the only fanfare being those among his heroes who cared enough to see him off as he left. 

Not long after Aldern left, a new topic of discussion rode into town. A rather rugged and disheveled elf woman riding into town at full gallop on a horse. Once she passes the gates elf and mount slow a quick pace by the typical town traffic standards. 



The townspeople who see her arrival seem more disturbed by her presence and what she wasn't doing, instead of the way she was moving across town. She bypassed everything in her way until she was out of sight, moving in the direction of Sandpoint Garrison.

The more vocal towns people begin to provide speculative information almost immediately. From what they are able to quickly gather from speculating townspeople is that the elf-woman's name was Shalelu Andosana. The people in town called her a Bounty Hunter, a Survivalist, and a Mercinary. Truthfully she is likely a mix of all three of those things. Typically she rides into town for a few days each season to buy supplies, where she stays in the same room at the Rusty Dragon free of Charge. She typically ends each visit with a meeting with the Mayor and the Sheriff at the Garrison on the state of the Hinterlands before she leaves town again with a sizeable pouch of gold. Her look, combined with her actions cause those in town to fear that she brings news of a new goblin threat.

Before long, a vaguely familiar face from the Festival seeks the PCs out personally. Those who where paying attention to his downer of speech recognize him as Belor Hemlock. The Sheriff has come to meet them personally. 



"I need the four of you to come with me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

Valeros is caught eating another mango, "Anything we need to bring with us?" he asks as he's approached by the Sheriff.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2010)

Kyra had just finished her breakfast as the Sheriff approached them. "Yes, sir? how can we be of help?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 7, 2010)

After seeing Aldern off, Seoni sat lounging around the common room of the inn until the sheriff arrived.  “Us?  What ever would you need with us?”  She asked an eyebrow raised.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2010)

"What you have with you will be sufficient. I will explain more once we're there." he told them.

The Sheriff lead they party across town to the Town Hall (Point 11) and up to a comfortable office on the second floor. The dishelved elven woman who rode into town earlier is already in the room, along with another woman who seems vaguely familiar from the festival a couple days ago. Belor starts by introducing them to the woman they've heard the least about, "This is the mayor, Kendra Devrine."



The Mayor gets up and moves to each of the party members individually to shake their hands, saying to them, "Thank you so much for the help provided Sandpoint during the raid."

After the mayor as finished thanking everyone, Sheriff Hemlock continued, "This is Shalelu Andosana. She is an," he paused to find the right word, "unofficial member of Sandpoint's town guard." The description which causes the elf woman to smirk.

To Shalelu, Sheriff Hemlock says, "These are Sandpoint's latest crop of heroes."



Hemlock explains, "Shalelu has been a thorn in the side of the local goblin tribes for years, few in the region know more about Goblins then her. Sandpoint hasn't been the only place in the region to have Goblin troubles." He gestures to a map and adds, "In short, there have been an increase in Goblin related raids along the Lost Coast Road, particularly in the dale between Nettlewood and Mosswood. Only a day ago, a farm south of Mosswood was burnt to the ground by a group of goblins. Shalelu was thankfully nearby, and while the farm couldn't be saved, she did rescue the family and drive off the goblins; the family is staying at a nearby farm for now, but the goblin problem is obviously not going away."

At this point, Shalelu takes control, “Belor’s told me of your work against the goblins—well done. I’ve dedicated the last several years of my life to keeping them from causing too much trouble around these parts, but they’re tenacious and fecund little runts. Like weeds that bite.

“Anyway, there’s five major goblin tribes in the region, and, traditionally, they’re pretty good at keeping each other in line with intertribal squabbles and the like. Yet from what I’ve been able to piece together, members of all five tribes were involved in the raid on Sandpoint. A fair amount of the Mosswood tribe goblins I dealt with yesterday were already pretty beat up, and there was a lot of chatter about the ‘longshanks’ who killed so many of them. Now that I’ve met you, it seems obvious from their descriptions who they were talking about. Seems like you’ve made an impression.

“In any event, the fact that the five tribes are working together disturbs me. Goblin tribes don’t get along unless they’ve got something big planned, and big plans require big bosses. I’m afraid that someone’s moved in on the goblins and organized them. And judging by these recent raids, what they’re organizing seems like bad news for all of us.”

Sherrif Hemlock announces, "I am taking a few of my men south to Magnimar to see about securing additional soldiers in Sandpoint for a few weeks, at least until the extent of the Goblin Threat can be determined. While I'm out of town I've asked Shalelu to Sniff around Shank's Wood, Devil's Platter, and other places Goblins live to see she can discover anything else about what is going on.

"I would like all of you to maintain a public presence in Sandpoint while I am gone." he explains, "The locals seem to have taken to you, and seeing you around town will do a lot for keeping worries down over the next few days."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

"So we're just to hang around here, make with the public appearances and be out and about and seen and that will make the Goblins less likely to attack or...will we just have to be ready for the next time." 

Valeros took on a serious tone, "It would also help to know, if you do know, how long do they take organizing these raids and how long can the recover and launch one again--perhaps our best option is to have some kind of community plan and raise a small militia, find some way to move those who can't fight away from danger..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2010)

"Sandpoint has a militia in the Garrison of seventy five men," the Sheriff replied, "as well as a dozen guards. They're good men, but they're green. If the goblin tribes really are banding together, there could be three or four hundred goblins. Naturally, we will try to increase recruitment, but basic training can take months."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "Sandpoint has a militia in the Garrison of seventy five men," the Sheriff replied, "as well as a dozen guards. They're good men, but they're green. If the goblin tribes really are banding together, there could be three or four hundred goblins. Naturally, we will try to increase recruitment, but basic training can take months."



"I would think that if the numbers were large enough, the Goblins might be frightened into attacking because they're at heart pretty cowardly, they won't fight unless they think they can win."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2010)

"That's just it," Shalelu answered, "The Goblins are usually too busy fighting among themselves to be much more than a nuisance. The Mosswood Goblins said, they're being lead by a 'longshank'. That means that not only is there a human leading the goblins, but there is a human leading five tribes of them who are usually enemies with one another."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "That's just it," Shalelu answered, "The Goblins are usually too busy fighting among themselves to be much more than a nuisance. The Mosswood Goblins said, they're being lead by a 'longshank'. That means that not only is there a human leading the goblins, but there is a human leading five tribes of them who are usually enemies with one another."


"Hmm, why couldn't it just be a goblin with a huge sword?" asked Vaelros.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2010)

Shalelu narrowed her eyes as at the fighter and said, "Because 'Longshanks' are what Goblin's call humans."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2010)

Merisiel had been quietly listening. Had it not been for the appearance of the elf lady she wouldn't have bothered.

"What's in it for me? I'm sorry but I'm not the kind to do things for the common good, and I have no real connection with this town." she said callously, "If it doesn't pay then I'm away. If I were to help then I'd want to go with Shalelu as opposed to sitting here twiddling my thumbs, there are a few...things I'm curious about. I would do that for free, as I would view the experience more valuable than any coin."

Merisiel had not encountered many elves in her time and those that she had, didn't stay around long enough for her to ask the questions she needed answered. She had heard stories, fables from humans about the elven people but sje would rather hear it from the source.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Vergil said:


> Merisiel had been quietly listening. Had it not been for the appearance of the elf lady she wouldn't have bothered.
> 
> "What's in it for me? I'm sorry but I'm not the kind to do things for the common good, and I have no real connection with this town." she said callously, "If it doesn't pay then I'm away. If I were to help then I'd want to go with Shalelu as opposed to sitting here twiddling my thumbs, there are a few...things I'm curious about. I would do that for free, as I would view the experience more valuable than any coin."
> 
> Merisiel had not encountered many elves in her time and those that she had, didn't stay around long enough for her to ask the questions she needed answered. She had heard stories, fables from humans about the elven people but sje would rather hear it from the source.



Shalelu gave Merisiel a knowing smile, but didn't say anything right away.

"You will be compensated for your time of course, and we will provide for your lodgings at whichever inn you intend to stay at," Mayor Devrine assures.

"Don't think that this request will be easy though," Sheriff Hemlock chimes in, "With me out of town, and given the current state of affairs of the militia and the town guard, there is a high probability that if the town's people have trouble they will seek you out. 

"Keep this secret, but we also know that a large group of Goblins emerged from inside the city, and while the attack was going on Father Tobyn's body was stolen from the cemetery. It is likely that whoever helped the goblins stage their attack is someone who lived here or still lives here, and knows the city inside and out. We are already working to try to find who it is, but there is a good chance that person might surface while I am away."

Shalelu finally answers Merisiel, "While I appreciate the sentiment, the skill set I will be taking with me into the field is one honed from years experience in dealing with Goblins. I will be going to where the Goblins live, with all their traps and numbers, to capture and gather information from them.

"How about an exchange of information? In exchange for telling me a few details about the attack I will tell you about the local goblins, and maybe answer a few other questions for you."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2010)

Merisiel sighed after hearing what Shalelu was going to do.

"I must say that if you are able to do all that, I am....envious of your abilities." Is this what elves were good at? Merisiel was good at infiltration and sneaking around and it seemed Shalelu was as well. "I would love to learn more, but perhaps at a later date. I wouldn't want to be a burden. I look forward to talking with you." she says 

"Free lodging sounds good, at least I don't have to jump off things every night to get a discount...so what do we do? help cats out of trees? Solve domestic disputes? You know, I'm not too good with stuff like that. I'm used to settling disputes with more, well lets say, unconventional ways." she smirked. Riddleport was not a city of pleasant peaceful folk like this and as a result disputes were settled in a more violent fashion.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyra smiled and nodded. "I don't have any inconveniece on staying around and helping the town. It will be my pleasure. I will be able to look after the Cathedral" she was quite happy with the sudden development.

"About the attack, there was a goblin bard rallying the little critters... Also, a bunch of them tried to kill Lord Aldern, besides that, blood and screams, the usual" she explained to Shalelu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Vergil said:


> Merisiel sighed after hearing what Shalelu was going to do.
> 
> "I must say that if you are able to do all that, I am....envious of your abilities." Is this what elves were good at? Merisiel was good at infiltration and sneaking around and it seemed Shalelu was as well. "I would love to learn more, but perhaps at a later date. I wouldn't want to be a burden. I look forward to talking with you." she says
> 
> "Free lodging sounds good, at least I don't have to jump off things every night to get a discount...so what do we do? help cats out of trees? Solve domestic disputes? You know, I'm not too good with stuff like that. I'm used to settling disputes with more, well lets say, unconventional ways." she smirked. Riddleport was not a city of pleasant peaceful folk like this and as a result disputes were settled in a more violent fashion.



Shalelu smiled, but didn't say anything.

Belor had an answer though, "Mostly, we just need you to be seen. Basic problems, like the things you described, are likely to be handled by members of the Sandpoint Towngaurd. They should be well enough equipped to handle things like that. Right now it is more important that people feel safe enough in town to be able to go about their business."



soulnova said:


> Kyra smiled and nodded. "I don't have any inconveniece on staying around and helping the town. It will be my pleasure. I will be able to look after the Cathedral" she was quite happy with the sudden development.
> 
> "About the attack, there was a goblin bard rallying the little critters... Also, a bunch of them tried to kill Lord Aldern, besides that, blood and screams, the usual" she explained to Shalelu.



"That is good," Shalelu replied, "Why don't you tell me more about that bard later when we discuss what you experienced during the raid. I am very familiar with the Goblins in this area and that sort of sounds like one of the Goblin Heroes."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 8, 2010)

“Okay…”  Seoni chuckles slightly and shakes her head.  “So basically we are just figureheads walking around and making people safe.  Give a few waves and ‘Hi, how are yous.’ And we get paid for it?”  She gave a slightly confused smile and nods.  “Sure.  Why not?”


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2010)

"That is basically it," Belor replied, "If your willing to do it, we have a deal."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2010)

"Sure I'm game. I have absolutely no doubt that absolutely nothing will happen whilst we are in charge." Merisiel said. "Can I get a badge?" she asked then turning to the other party members "I always wanted a badge."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2010)

"I think something like that can be arranged. It'll have to be different from the badges the guard usually wear though unless you intend to join full time." Belor offered.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

"Well you already had me from the start," Valeros said. "Been waiting to try out my axe."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2010)

"Yes!" Merisiel said punching the air, "...ahem...I mean that is most pleasing." she smiled awkwardly at Shalelu and Belor "I'll see, if the job is one I like then who knows, I might sign up. Hah they will respect my authoritah..."

"Authoritah...authoritah...I must still be drunk, why can't I say that word properly..." Merisiel said mumbling to herself


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 9, 2010)

"We are glad to have all of you on board." Mayor Devrine.

The meeting ended after everyone said their goodbyes. The Sheriff returned to the Garrison to begin preparing for his trip to Magnimar, and the Mayor began to go out about to the rest of her busy schedule.  As they where walking out, Shalelu offered, "Why don't I take you out to diner at the Rusty Dragon. You can tell me what you saw at the raid, and I can tell you about the local goblins."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2010)

"My, my, if I keep eating as these few days I'll get fat like a cow" Kyra chuckled rather happily. "It's alright, I'll get a soup"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 11, 2010)

"I suppose that's fine if it's what you want," Shalelu said, "if you feel like missing on the weekly Churrasco lunch it's your loss I guess."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2010)

Merisiel looked at Kyra and the guiltily at her own figure. 

"Ah the hell with it Kyra you only live once! I'll no doubt lose the weight wen I'm living on rations. And if I'm getting fat then I'm dragging you the hell with me!" Merisiel grinned


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2010)

"What! Oh dear, you tempt me! No, no... the soup will have to do" she said closing her eyes as if the notion hurt her. "I'm fine really, let's go" she giggled nervously.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

?Oh seriously.?  Seoni rolled her eyes at Kyra.  ?I?m of the like mind??  She pointed toward Merisiel.  ?You will just have to suffer through some good food.  The only soup I will allow you to have would be a real thick heavy chowder.?  Seoni giggled and put an arm around her.  ?You only live once.  So you might as well enjoy yourself.?  She grins evilly.  ?Unless of course you are of the mind to impress Valeros.?


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2010)

"I'm not going to be made to feel guilty over my over indulgences. You WILL eat the Churrasco lunch with us!" Merisiel put her hand on Kyra's shoulder and glared. "And you'll enjoy it dammit!"

Intimidation roll (lol):

1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2010)

"What? Valeros? No at all" she shook her head. "I can hardly move well with my all my armor and stuff. I need to keep the weight down if I wish to stop those little -and quick- goblins, right?" she looked up meditanting for a second. "Tell you what... I'll get half serving of soup and half churrasco. That way everyone is happy"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 11, 2010)

The lunch crowd was beginning to flow into the Rusty Dragon when the group entered. They where able to quickly get a table though. There was a waiter moving around from table to table with a tray full of Churrasco to serve. It seems Kyra will have to order her soup seperate.

Once everyone was seated, Shalelu suggested, "Why don't we start with the raid during the festival? What can you tell me about it?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2010)

Merisiel was tucking into her food when Shalelu spoke.

"Guh, whats to tell? Bunch of green midgets attacked and ruined my lunch. Ah I was so looking forward to that last bite. Yeah like Kyra said, there was some singing one and...uh...Valeros practically jizzed himself when he got hold of that axe and...oh excuse me, there's an orgy going on in my mouth!" she said savouring the food.

Merisiel wondered what to ask Shalelu about the elven people. She had no idea what type of people they were, she only knew the city life. Merisiel could not keep her questions to herself any longer and the hell with anyone listening "Why do I have to watch everyone die? It kinda sucks, do all elves have extra long life...?" she said pausing momentarily at the thought of her lost family, "Seriously if I let thoughts like that consume me I'd be throwing myself off something rather high....though I apparently did that last night, but you know what I mean. And do you know where I'm from? If my parents; well the bastards that left me anyway, would they still be alive?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2010)

Seoni had to laugh at Merisiel before beginning to eat her own meal.  ?That is pretty much it.?  She nodded after swallowing.  ?Except the goblin riding the dog.  That one killed Lord Aldern?s hunting dog then tried to kill him.?  Seoni paused thinking things over then shook her head.  ?I will admit the song the one was singing?it really rallied the rest of them??  She shivered then thought for a moment to think if there was anything else that was missing before she began to answer the rest of Merisiel?s questions.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 14, 2010)

As everyone eats, addressing the group, Shalelu tells them about the goblins, "Generally speaking, there are ten things that you need to know about Goblins. 

"They hate horses. They hate everything even associated with horses. Their hatred of horses is only matched by their fear horses. The fear of being crushed under a horses' hoof is one of the greatest experienced by goblins.

"Goblin's also hate dogs, and the feeling is mutual. Although they raise horrible rat faced creatures called Goblin dogs, they hate dogs almost as much as they hate horses. If you ever see a dog barking at a wood pile for no reason, chances are it is because the dog smells a goblin hiding in the pile somewhere, which brings me to my next point.

"Goblins are sneaky. An excited or aggravated goblin is a noisy, chatty, and toothy menace, but he can drop into an unsettling silence in a heartbeat. That combined with their small size makes them very good at hiding in places you would never expect: stacks of wood, rain barrels, under logs, under chicken coops, in ovens...

"Goblins get stuck easily. They have wiry bodies, and big wide heads. They also live in very cramped places. Sometimes too cramped...

"Goblins raid junkyards. Anywhere people regularly collect their garbage you can bet there are probably goblins nearby. There is a half-orc in town who runs the trash collection in town, but he doesn't so much manage the waste as he has his boys dump it just out of sight of the people in town. On the north edge of town there is a place called Junker's Edge. That is the sheer cliff where they routinely dump the garbage off the cliff into the rocky cove. The people in Sandpoint have not complained about it much because when the tide comes in it carries it all out to sea where they can't see it. I have long suspected that Goblins have been raiding it for a long time now.

"Goblins love to sing, and will do so at any opportunity.

"Goblins are a little crazy. The fact that they think ovens make good hiding places speaks to their inability to think plans through to their most likely outcome. That and they tend to be easily distracted, particularly by bright shiny things and animals smaller than them that they think might make good eating.

"Goblins eat constantly. If they have enough supplies they will eat a dozen meals a day. Most goblins tribes do not have those kinds of resources to accommodate those kinds of appetites, which is why they are so prone to going on raids.

"Goblins like fire. Burning things is one of their favorite pastimes. They are particularly careful about lighting fires in their lairs though, especially since they tend to live in tangled thistle patches and sleep on beds of dried leaves and grass. Given them a torch and someone else's home and you have trouble.

"Goblins believe writing steals your soul. The walls of goblin lairs, and the ruins of places they destroy, are covered in pictures of their exploits, but never words. They never use writing though because they believe that writing steals words out of your head and you can never get them back afterwards.

"Like I said before, there are five tribes of Goblins in the area. The closest Goblins to Sandpoint are the Birdcruncher Goblins that live in the caves long the Western Edge of Devil's Platter, although traditionally they are the least aggressive of the five. To the south are the Licktoad Goblins who make their home in Brinestump Marsh, the little pests are excellent swimmers. I am certain that the Seventooth Goblins who live in Shank's wood have carved a niche out for themselves by raiding Sandpoint's Junkyards and using the stolen refuse to make armor and weapons that they trade to the other goblin tribes. Further east are the Mosswood Goblins, which is the largest goblin tribe in the area. Usually they are held back by feuding families in their own tribe. And finally, there are Thristletop Goblins who live on the Nettlewood coast on a small item that some say bears a passing resemblance to a severed head. 

"Goblins usually tend to live very short, violent lives. It is unusual for any Goblin achieve any real measure of notoriety, but when it does, it's well-earned. Currently, five goblins enjoy the status of "hero".  Big Gugmut is an unusually tall and muscular Goblin from Mosswood, who it is said, had a hog goblin for a mother and a wild boar for a father. Koruvus, was a champion of the Seventooth tribe, is well known for his short temper and his prized possession - a magic longsword sized for a human that he stubbornly kept for his own. Koruvus vanished a couple months ago when he found a supposed "secret hideout" along the cliffs. The Seventooth goblins remain convinced that he is still out there, either as a ghost, or waiting to murder any Goblin who tries to discover his "hideout". Ripnugget is the leader of the Thristletop Goblins and controls what the Goblins agree to be the best Lair.  And then there is Bruthazmas. He is well known bugbear raider with a particular who lives in Northern Nettlewood. He often visits the other tribes to trade what he's raided for alcohol, news, or magic arrows. He has a particular hatred of Elves. We've fought one another on several occasions, but I swear I wont be the first to fall."

After explaining about the goblins, and after they had all finished their meals, Shalelu decided to speak to Merisiel privately about what she had mentioned earlier. "You poor girl," she said, "I recognized your accent earlier, but I hadn't realized that you where raised outside the company of other elves must have been very difficult. Not even a full grown woman yet and already so used to seeing those around grow old. Elves are long lived, and the in our lifespans you will sadly see that pattern repeat itself endlessly when it comes to humans. Most elves live close in the forest among other elves, but since the times when elves returned to Verasia there have been some that have lived close to humans. The name we call to elves like you is Forlorn. 

"I wish I could tell you that things go easier from here." Shalelu said as she placed a hand on Merisiel's shoulder, "but at the least I can tell you that you will not have to threw it all alone if you don't want to."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2010)

"Man....that's..uh too much information in my head." Merisiel said as Shalelu explained all, "Whoa I don't know what you went through to get that info but thanks, really, I'm sure it'll come in useful. We need to get a dog." Merisiel said.

Afterwards Shalelu spoke to her privately and the conversation made her feel heavy hearted. She looked over to the party who seemd to be having a good time. "I was hoping it was a fluke or something, that I wouldn't have to go through that again. Looks like I may have to watch them die too." she said sadly, "Well unless I get drilled by a spear or something."

"Are...I mean...Am I like most elves? I mean, would they get on with me? I don't think i could change. You seem so...classy and cool and smart, " she sighed, "Not at all like me. Hey this is not some self pity thing, I have my good points and I'm hella proud of them but at heart I'm a human. A pirate human. Its all very well saying I don't have to go through it all alone but I'm not sure if they would accept me. I dunno, maybe that's why my elf parents left me....ok that was self pity." Merisiel slapped her face. "This is a lot, I thank you for your words of comfort, they mean a lot. I'm sure I will want to go to see where my roots are at some point. Would you accompany me?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2010)

"Of course I will," Shalelu said, "but remember when I told you about goblins. It wont do you much to think about introducing you to other elves if don't survive long enough to meet them. Stay safe and stay alert."

Shalelu set out to look for the goblins and to try and find the cause of all the troubles, and our heroes moved in to their now public roles. Of course their troubles and Sandpoint's where only just beginning.

*Experience Rewards:
Valeros - 75 exp - Level up!
Kyra & Seoni - 100 exp
Merisiel - 150 exp*


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2010)

“So what do you think we should be doing?”  Seoni asked the others.  “Wander around and wave at people?”  She frowned slightly.  “I guess we should have clarified things a little bit more.”  She shrugged then and stood.  “Maybe I will just go for a walk.  Stretch my legs after that excellent meal.”  Seoni smiled and them and walked out the door into the fresh air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

Valeros elects to go about wandering the streets after getting the Goblin explanation. Then he decides to head to the General store and pick up his payment for the rat incident. He figured if he didn't it might look suspicious.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Seoni*

While Seoni was wandering around town, she eventually came upon a tavern called Risa's Place, owned by an elderly Verasian Sorceress named Risa. The smell of spiced potatoes hangs heavily in air as she walks by. When she sees Risa she is sitting on the steps outside.

Like Seoni, Risa has similar Verasian tattoos that signifies the fact that she is sorceress. Seoni is able to tell by looking at those tattoos that they augment her transmutation spells and make them more powerful. 

What Seoni is able to find out about Risa from talking to her is that she opened the tavern a few years ago when she settled down and retired from her adventuring. She still owns the place, but she has gone blind in her old age and that her three children; Besk, Lanalee, and Vodger, now take care of the day to day business of running the place. 

The place is quite popular with locals due to how far away it is from the parts of town that see heavy traffic from out-of-towners

*Merisiel*

As Merisiel wonders across town she manages to gather quite a bit of attention as she passes by Valdemar Fishmarket as on her way to the Hagfish. While she is showing off her new badge, she gets the attention of a couple of note worthy individuals. She has a chance to meet with one of them if she chooses to.

The first one is a young attractive human woman. Despite the fact that Merisiel has lived in a hustling, bustling, bandit city she is completely unable to identify this woman's ethnicity. (Keep in mind, there is is no Asia in Pathfinder, but this woman looks Asian.)

The other one is a mean looking half-orc.  He is fat and he has tattoos all over his body. While the most people have been reacting favorably to sight of Merisiel's badge, he seems to almost sneer when he sees it.

*Valeros*

Valeros' trip to the General Store was somewhat less eventful.

When he entered the store he finds Shayliss there who winks and says, "I was wondering you where going to show up.

"Dad! Valeros is here!" she calls out.

Ven Vinder emerges from the basement and says, "Ah, Valeros, good to see to you my boy!" 

Ven shakes Valeros' hand when gets up close and palms a gold coin into his hand covertly. Ven likely is wanting to not call attention to 'ratcatcher' with other customers in the store.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2010)

Merisiel does a double take at the attractive young woman. She has an exotic look about her that has Merisiel utterly intrigued. She notes the Half orc, but since she comes from Riddleport, she knows all about them, and remembers to keep a watchful eye over him. This girl on the other hand, she knows nothing about.

She approaches the exotic woman,

"Good day Citizen! I am Merisiel, Elf-extraordinaire!" Merisiel shoots her arm up, pointing the adge to the sun in sheer extravagence. "Haha, sorry, Its my first day and this is so exciting! You must get asked this a lot but, where do you originate from? I've never seen anyone quite as beautiful, er..I mean as different as you. I mean like I'm one to talk right?" she points at her ears and smiles warmly at her, but not letting down her guard.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2010)

Despite Merisiel's exuberance, the woman's response is neither favorable or unfavorable as if she where completely unfazed. She wears a blue robes that are reminiscent of a Shaolin Monks', but they're blue instead of orange.

"So they hand out badges for that now?" she asked regarding Merisiel's self-proclaimed title.

"My name is Sabyl Sorn," she introduces herself, "I am a Vudrani. My father was a wondering monk who came to Sandpoint 32 years ago to and founded temple to Irori. After he passed on I came here to continue his work."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2010)

"Well pleased to meet you. I wasn't too aware we had such a place, I'm relatively new here. I'm jusst on Goblin Duty, we've had a few attacks so please be alert, though I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that."

"Ah! You might get on well with a friend of mine, she likes all things religous. I'm not too smart on such things. I didn't even know we had a temple to Irori. Irori..."

Intelligence check on religion

1d20-1
2-1 = 1 (, well it's true to form for her)

"Irori, wasn't he like the god of superpowers? Wait! Do you have superpowers??! C-can you fly? Did you fly here??!" Merisiel said open mouthed

"Can you teach me?" she asked meekly.

(I hope that was sufficiently 1-ish. If not let me know and I can have Meri say something even dumber)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

Leaning against the wall, Seoni looks at the older woman.  “I bet you ‘see’ a lot sitting out here.  Don’t you ma’am?”  She attempts to keep the up most respect in her voice.  “I don’t suppose there is anything that you could tell me…”  Seoni turns a little so that she is looking into the street, her back now against the wall.  “You know…anything special going on around here.  Any information that might help me out a bit…”


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Merisiel*

"In a way..." Sabyl said to Merisiel. "Irori is the god of enlightenment. He is the most powerful of the gods my people worship. He began his life as an ordinary man but eventually he was able to obtain enlightenment and god hood. Such things are possible threw gaining enlightenment. If you are willing I can show you the path of enlightenment."

*Seoni*

"I suppose I see enough in my old age and when my eyes still worked I saw a lot more. Of course, I am not a mind reader you know. But unless you tell me what you need I cannot tell you what you need to know."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2010)

"Enlightenment eh? If it doesn't help me win a fight and have fun then I'm ok. Tell me, what good is enlightenment if someone grabs you with the intent of killing you"

Merisiel attempts to put her hand on her shoulder:
 (Roll if you need it: 
1d20+0
10+0 = 10, but really Meri is asking for it )


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2010)

Initative: 9+2 = 11
Grapple: 19+3+2+1= 25
Merisiel's counter grapple: 3+1 = 4

Before Merisiel can grab her, Sabyl ducks under her arm and gets behind the elf. Once there, she is able to successfully sneak an arm under each of Merisiel's and locks her hands together behind Merisiel's head.

She leans closer to Merisiel's ear and whispers, "Everyone's path to enlightenment is different. Without a doubt, every step taken on the road to enlightenment will increase your power. If I felt the need, you would already be dead."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2010)

"Ow! Ow! Ok OK! I give!" Merisiel said half in agony but half in happiness.

"That was freaking awesome! Such technique, and without a weapon!" She said in utter amazement. "This enlightenment you speak of, would you be willing to teach me, if your offer still stands? I would be greatly in your debt....also...it would be wonderful...if you could release me..." 

Merisiel was always on the prowl for new techniques, her thirst for power is the only thing that she would do anything for.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sabyl released Merisiel and said, "The path of enlightenment is a long road. I can start you down the path if you desire, what is correct for me may not be correct for you."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2010)

"Hm...sounds complicated. I gotta say I'm really not the sharpest sword in the armory but I'll give it a shot!" Merisiel said pulling her sleeves up. "So where do we begin?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sabyl smirked and said,  "Come to the House of Blue Stones, next to the Sandpoint Glassworks when you are ready."

Sabyl saunters off to go about her business and says, "I will be looking forward to it."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

“I don’t know…”  Seoni shrugged then chuckled.  “I guess I was hoping you would just say something.”  She looked at the older lady.  “Just anything odd or strange that might have happened recently... “  Her words faded out as she eyed the other woman’s tattoo.  “Or maybe something that happened to you when you were younger since with seem to be of the same ilk.  At least our tattoo’s show something in common…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2010)

Valeros shakes Ven's hand, accepting the coinage in the process. He nodded his thanks and gave a slight bow to Shayliss, "Good day milady," he says before walking out of the general store and heading back into the street.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Seoni*

"Recently, eh? Well, I have heard tale recently about a beautiful Verasian Sorceress, much like myself, who saved a handsome noble who was born in misfortune. Luckily he was born in Magnimar where peasants become Merchants and Merchants become Princes. When he came of age he seized his opportunity to set to work on reclaiming his position. That is what I heard anyways..."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros shakes Ven's hand, accepting the coinage in the process. He nodded his thanks and gave a slight bow to Shayliss, "Good day milady," he says before walking out of the general store and heading back into the street.



Shayliss caught up to Valeros in the street soon after. "You didn't wait for me?" she asked in a pout.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2010)

"Hm - well I can't wait for that!" Merisiel does some shadow boxing, "but let's find my path to enlightenment at the Hagfish!"

Merisiel walks to the bar and enters it, in the mood for fun and games.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

Seoni thought about the statement warmly then frowned.  “Reclaim his position?  What exactly does that mean ma’am?”  She thought for a moment.  Seoni really didn’t care about positions or money really but she wondered.  “And what kind of misfortune was the poor man born into?”


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2010)

Kyra listens carefully at what Shalelu has to say about the goblins. "Thank you for your insight Shalelu. We will stay here and guard the town. You have my word." she says in a serious tone. No goblin will get their way this time. Once their meeting is done, she will head to the Cathedral to help father Zantus ((sp?)).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2010)

Valeros sighed, "There's something really heavy going on here in town," he said. "I had to show up to make sure your father didn't get suspicious. But we ended up getting asked to stay here in town and remain vigilante. Though I was going to ask you if you'd like to maybe...go dancing somewhere?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "Hm - well I can't wait for that!" Merisiel does some shadow boxing, "but let's find my path to enlightenment at the Hagfish!"
> 
> Merisiel walks to the bar and enters it, in the mood for fun and games.



*Merisiel*

Merisiel walks into a busy a tavern, even during it's off hours it is still full the brim with locals and travelers alike.  It seems particularly popular with sailors and gamblers. She is able to figure out pretty quick that the owner and bartender of the establishment is an overweight-retired-gambling-sailor-man with a peg leg named Jargie Quinn. 

In a tank behind the bar is the creature from which the tavern get's its name, a repulsive looking hagfish. A sign above the tank reads, "Norah". Hanging next to Norah's tank on a nail is a pouch bulging with coins.

She is easily recognized from the festival and the badge draws a good response when she turns it off.



Kuno said:


> Seoni thought about the statement warmly then frowned.  ?Reclaim his position?  What exactly does that mean ma?am??  She thought for a moment.  Seoni really didn?t care about positions or money really but she wondered.  ?And what kind of misfortune was the poor man born into??



*Seoni*

Riza replies, "When Aldern was a small child both his parents died. He was sent to live with one of his father's cousins. His new caretakers squandered his father's fortunes. When Aldern came of age he made his own fortunes with his own effort."



soulnova said:


> Kyra listens carefully at what Shalelu has to say about the goblins. "Thank you for your insight Shalelu. We will stay here and guard the town. You have my word." she says in a serious tone. No goblin will get their way this time. Once their meeting is done, she will head to the Cathedral to help father Zantus ((sp?)).



*Kyra*

When Kyra arrives she finds Father Zantus hard at work advising people in the worship of all six deities worshiped in Sandpoint. Ordinarily this would be the work of six individual priests even though his personal patron is Desna.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Valeros sighed, "There's something really heavy going on here in town," he said. "I had to show up to make sure your father didn't get suspicious. But we ended up getting asked to stay here in town and remain vigilante. Though I was going to ask you if you'd like to maybe...go dancing somewhere?"



*Valeros*

"Well I'm sure whatever it is a big strong man like you can handle it." Shayliss leans closer and adds, "As for what we do, I'll leave that to you. I'm just along for the ride."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2010)

"Father Zantus, I can help you explaining the dogma of my Lady" she said getting close and taking her holy symbol out. "It would be my pleasure to do so" she said quite happy. Kyra will tell the townfolk about the patience and temperance of the Dawnflower, the compassion and redemption.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2010)

“Really…”  Seoni thought on the noble for a bit.  She had figured him for some pampered rich born man like most were.  Not someone that had to raise himself and redo everything alone.  A new found respect for Aldern raised up in Seoni.    “That is very interesting…”  Seoni gazed off across the street in quiet for a moment then turned back to the woman.  “Ma’am I mean no disrespect with my words, but you seem to be a woman that has seen much over many years.  So I ask you, these things that have happened recently.  Have they ever happened before?  Have you ever had to deal with goblins and such acting this way?”


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Kyra*

Kyra was a great help to father Zantus. Zantus was a great man, but one easily overwhelmed in his duties especially in troubled times. 

"You have been a great help Kyra," he tells her, "and a great a help to Sandpoint. It will be a sad when you have to move on."

*Seoni*

"We have always had problems with Goblins, but they have never done anything like this before from what I can recall dear. Still, This goblin attack makes me feel as though the late unpleasantness has yet to come to an end."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2010)

"Hey guys! fancy a game of some sort? I'm up for some fun!" Her eyes kept going to the fish, she knew what it was and what that particular game was. That bulging sack of coin was tempting her more than she would like. The slime looked horrid. If she tried it, she'd be sick for days. But she'd be much wealthier. 

"How....how much is in that sack?" Merisiel asked whoever would answer first.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2010)

?One never knows??  Seoni said thinking about the what the lady had said.  ?I won?t keep you any longer ma?am but I enjoyed our talk and hope to repeat it again soon.?  She bowed to the woman even if she couldn?t see her do it.  ?Take care??  She said as she begins to walk off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> *Valeros*
> 
> "Well I'm sure whatever it is a big strong man like you can handle it." Shayliss leans closer and adds, "As for what we do, I'll leave that to you. I'm just along for the ride."



"I want to make sure whatever it is that I do...I don't end up endangering you or anyone else here needlessly. The problem at the festival the other day turned out to be one Hell of a scare to some people it seems."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "Hey guys! fancy a game of some sort? I'm up for some fun!" Her eyes kept going to the fish, she knew what it was and what that particular game was. That bulging sack of coin was tempting her more than she would like. The slime looked horrid. If she tried it, she'd be sick for days. But she'd be much wealthier.
> 
> "How....how much is in that sack?" Merisiel asked whoever would answer first.



"I haven't kept count!" Jargie said, "The rules are, ya wager one silver to play. If you win, you get the whole sack, if you loose your silver goes in the sack. I reckon it's been a good 4 months since anybody won the sack."



Kuno said:


> ?One never knows??  Seoni said thinking about the what the lady had said.  ?I won?t keep you any longer ma?am but I enjoyed our talk and hope to repeat it again soon.?  She bowed to the woman even if she couldn?t see her do it.  ?Take care??  She said as she begins to walk off.



Before long Seoni comes to a clothing store called Vernah's Fine Clothing. The young woman running the shop seems to be is a Half-Elf named Rynshinn. The store is very well stocked with just about everything, and clothes made in the Chelaxian, Verasian, and Shoanti styles.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I want to make sure whatever it is that I do...I don't end up endangering you or anyone else here needlessly. The problem at the festival the other day turned out to be one Hell of a scare to some people it seems."



Shayliss thought for a second and then smirked and took hold of Valeros around the arm and said, "Alright then, take me to the theater."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

After helping around, Kyra will go back to the cementery and give a small prayer for the deceased. She will try to look for other hints that might tell her about the perpetrator of the theft... but not in the open. She will do as she's cleaning the tombs and making sure everything is in place.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2010)

Merisiel clenched her fist and walked up to the tank staring the hagfish in the eye. "OK you ugly bastard. Let's do this."

She took out a silver and gave it to Jargie. "I'm sure it tastes of strawberry cheesecake." Merisiel said. "Ugh I am soooo going to regret this BUT as holder of the badge of justice I must try to overcome even the harshest challenge."

((1d20+0
7+0 = 7

Blast it to hell and back! I don't happen to get a +13 modifier do I? ))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 27, 2010)

“Good morning!“  She says smiling at the half-elf then begins to look around.  “Something new might be nice…”  Seoni says wandering through the racks of clothes and looking at pieces here and there.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2010)

soulnova said:


> After helping around, Kyra will go back to the cementery and give a small prayer for the deceased. She will try to look for other hints that might tell her about the perpetrator of the theft... but not in the open. She will do as she's cleaning the tombs and making sure everything is in place.



Surprisingly, despite the fact that the body turned up missing during a goblin raid the cemetery itself seems to be good shape. None of the other graves appear to be tampered with. Sadly there are new graves that have been dug since the Goblin raid, but luckily only a few.



Vergil said:


> Merisiel clenched her fist and walked up to the tank staring the hagfish in the eye. "OK you ugly bastard. Let's do this."
> 
> She took out a silver and gave it to Jargie. "I'm sure it tastes of strawberry cheesecake." Merisiel said. "Ugh I am soooo going to regret this BUT as holder of the badge of justice I must try to overcome even the harshest challenge."
> 
> ...



As she drinks the Hagfish water Merisiel feels the compulsorily urge to evacuate the contents of her stomach into the nearest acceptable reciprocal. 



Kuno said:


> ?Good morning!?  She says smiling at the half-elf then begins to look around.  ?Something new might be nice??  Seoni says wandering through the racks of clothes and looking at pieces here and there.



The smiling half-elf woman looks at Seoni's flattering clothes and suggested, "That dress looks perfect on you, but winter is around the corner, maybe a something warm might be nice."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2010)

Kyra feels a sting in her heart. She will pray for the souls of the departed and promise herself to protect the people of that town against the goblins.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 28, 2010)

Merisiel felt the liquid shoot back up her throat as she looked around for something to throw up in. She ran to the toilet, barely making it and expelling the vile liquid from her body.

After a few minutes she came back out to the main area and sat at the bar.

"I don't know what I was expecting to happen. What do you have to get this taste out of my mouth?" she asked Jargie


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2010)

“Mmmm…very true.”  Seoni thinks for a moment then looks over and smiles.  “What would you suggest?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2010)

Vaelros might have been trying his luck but he figured that she would be safer with him if the Goblins attacked than she would be with anyone else, "Sure, just don't know what I am going to take you to see just yet---do you know what plays they're running?" he asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Kyra feels a sting in her heart. She will pray for the souls of the departed and promise herself to protect the people of that town against the goblins.



Time passes quietly in the Cemetery for several more minutes. No one comes the cemetery while she waits there.



Vergil said:


> Merisiel felt the liquid shoot back up her throat as she looked around for something to throw up in. She ran to the toilet, barely making it and expelling the vile liquid from her body.
> 
> After a few minutes she came back out to the main area and sat at the bar.
> 
> "I don't know what I was expecting to happen. What do you have to get this taste out of my mouth?" she asked Jargie



"Sure do!" Jargie put a big mug of beer on the table infront of Merisiel.  He then took the silver coin she wager and added it to the pouch. "It was a nice try though! You aren't the first one to loose their lunch!"



Kuno said:


> ?Mmmm?very true.?  Seoni thinks for a moment then looks over and smiles.  ?What would you suggest??



((I"m probably not the best choice for roleplaying a clothing store owner)).

Always eager to help a customer, Rynshinn left from behind the counter to help Seoni find something.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vaelros might have been trying his luck but he figured that she would be safer with him if the Goblins attacked than she would be with anyone else, "Sure, just don't know what I am going to take you to see just yet---do you know what plays they're running?" he asked.



I soon becomes apparent while Shayliss picked the theater. She was showing him off. The gossip and rumor mills did not take along to start going.

The playhouse itself is seems very extravagant for a town of this size, it seems like it fit in much more in a large city like Magnimar which boasts more than 50 times the population of this small town. Given that it's the middle of the week and not Weekend, the stage acts are mostly showcasing local talent. It does not take long for Valeros to find out theater has three big shows every weekend.

The owner is a rather charismatic man  with a larger-than-life stage presence named Cyrdak Drokkus. Cyrdak spends a considerable amount time between performances flirting with all the young women in the crowd, including Shayliss, but she quietly informs Valeros soon afterwords that he's gay.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

Upon learning that Cyrdak is gay Valeros seems very afraid to even interact with the man, he clams up, "A-are you sure?" he asks seemingly shocked?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Upon learning that Cyrdak is gay Valeros seems very afraid to even interact with the man, he clams up, "A-are you sure?" he asks seemingly shocked?



Shayliss leans closer and explains quietly, "He came to town a few years ago with a Paladin named Jasper who runs the docks in town. It seems the two of them were run out Magnimar for one reason or another and they settled here. The fact that Jasper and Cyrdak are lovers though is one of the worst kept secrets in town."

"What are you scared of though? Your not interested are you?" she teased.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

"No, I just don't want _those_ types near me, you know sometimes you hear things about them. It's why I am lucky that this thing I got roped into is mostly with women...hope you're not jealous," he said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2010)

Once Kyra is done with the praying she will head to look for the others. Whoever is closer to the temple at that moment.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2010)

"What do you know of the junktoss? The goblins seems to be getting their weapons from there and I'm used to scavenging through rubbish, figured maybe I can get some. I hear there are tides that wash stuff away to sea. Also was thinking of setting a trap for the sneaky bastards." Merisiel asked Jarvie.

"oh, lord this is good!" Merisiel said looking at the mug as she took a swig.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

((I was wondering how you would do that. ))

"Hmm..."  Seoni said beginning to wander through the store.  She checked different racks and different styles.  Eventually she found a dress similar to her own but green in color and fur lined.  Seoni held it up and looked down twisting first one way then another.  “How does this look?”  She smiled at the girl.  “And how much would this run me?”  Seoni held it up and began to look it over again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2010)

((Alright, we've gone off track from the story, so we're going to get back on it right now.

Vergil, for any traps that you set I will need an Intelligence check as well as a description of how the trap is supposed to work.

Seoni's Outfit costs 8 gold. I grants a +5 Circumstance bonus on Fortitude Saving throws against exposure to cold weather.

Shayliss is _easy_. If Valeros can find an easy enough place to do it, she'll do whatever he wants.))

*Monsters in the Closet*

Alergast and Amele Barret are a typical Sandpoint family with two children, little Aeren and baby Verah, and a loyal family dog named Petal. The family attended festival and during the festival little Aeren saw a Goblin light a cat on fire and then caper around the burning remains - the poor boy really hasn't been the same sense. Every night, his howls of terror send Petal into a barking fit, and when his parents investigate, Aeren claims a goblin came out his closet. Alergast checked the closet dutifully but found nothing, and ever since the kid's complaints about the "closet goblin" have become more and more tiresome to his parents. Yesterday, Alergast threatened to make Aeren sleep in the wood shed if he couldn't "be a man" and sleep through the entire night without crying.

All of this is told the PCs 4 nights after the Goblin raid where they were gathered together at the Rusty Dragon. The woman is in a panic as she tells her story and she holds baby Vereh to her chest with one hand and holds on to the back of Aeren's shirt with the other. She goes on to say that night Alergast did not go to check on Aeren's night terrors. But then, a few moments later, they heard poor Petal cry out in pain and Aeren's cries turn shrill. This time Aeren wasn't just having nightmares. Amele took a deep breath and shows the party Aeren's arms. They where covered in fresh Goblin bites.

She explained tearfully that when Alergast went into the room he found a goblin crouched on their son's chest. Petal was dead with a knife deep in his ear, and the goblin was trying to chew off Aeren's arm. Alergast tried to chase the Goblin, but it ran back into a the closet, where it clambered into a small hole it had cleverly hidden with an old fur. Alergast flew into a rage and started tearing apart the closet to get at the goblin. Amele panicked and fled the house with her children to search for the party for aid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2010)

Valeros decides that he won't be needing to watch the play, he tells Shayliss, "Nevermind the play, this is a crowded place, if we can find enough peace and quiet, we can actually pick up where we left off," he suggests.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

"You have any particular place in mind," Shayliss asks, "I don't think the basement in dad's store is going to work this time."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Valeros thinks for a moment, "It would be too dangerous to go back to the Inn because we'd surely be seen...what about that ruin at the edge of town, the Old Light was it? Should be no one around there," he suggested.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

((Roll a d20 twice for a couple different rolls CTK))

Thinking it might be fun, Shayliss agrees with Valeros' suggestion without much fuss. They manage to make it to the Old Light without notice.  She does everything that Valeros wants her to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Valeros will attempt to lead her outside, sticking to the buildings and back streets to make his way out there: 

1d20=17, 1d20=16

"Just try to look in conspicuous and follow me," he says leading her out.

*Stealth Roll: *
1d20+2=15

They follow the road down the side of the play house, taking Raven Street and cutting over to Tower Street to follow it down. Only for a moment do they touch the Main Street and they pass quickly across headed for the other side. "Find this kind of thing exciting?" he asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2010)

"Like you wouldn't believe," Shayliss replied as Valeros lead her off for their tryst. Afterwards, Shayliss comes out looking at Valeros like a god.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

"Anywhere you want to go next?" he asked with a smile, "Kind of funny because they consider this working for me...so long as no Goblins show up all I have to do is remain vigilant." 

And he will be keeping an eye out: 

Perception: 
1d20+1=8

"Hm, how about we walk down on the beach some?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2010)

(intelligence check?! gah, last time I did that I thought a monk could fly! Might skip tp the monk actually)

"Gah never mind. That damned Hagfish crap gave me a headache and I need to clear my head. Hm...might try some...uh...enlightenment...." Merisiel said wandering off as her ADD kicked in.

"Ok, house of blue stones...blue stones." After some wandering around she found it, next to the glassworks. "OK babe! Enlighten me!" she said with a grin


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2010)

Seoni thanked the woman then left the shop after purchasing the outfit.  

Later with Amele…

“Those damn goblins…”  Seoni jumped to her feet and began to pace.  ‘Ruins all the fun of the next few days.’ She thought then shook her head.  “Well we just can’t let your husband go into that hole alone.  But, just to make things clear…”  Seoni thought for a moment before nearing the boy.  “You only began to see them in the past week?  Just before the attack during the festival?”  She bent down and gave him a soft smile trying to put him at ease.  “Can you tell us anything more than your mother said?  Can you tell us what usually happens when you see them?”


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vergil said:


> (intelligence check?! gah, last time I did that I thought a monk could fly! Might skip tp the monk actually)
> 
> "Gah never mind. That damned Hagfish crap gave me a headache and I need to clear my head. Hm...might try some...uh...enlightenment...." Merisiel said wandering off as her ADD kicked in.
> 
> "Ok, house of blue stones...blue stones." After some wandering around she found it, next to the glassworks. "OK babe! Enlighten me!" she said with a grin



((Setting Traps is a "Craft (Traps)" check. You don't have any ranks in Crafting traps, but I figured since you do have ranks in disarming traps that a good argument could be made for allowing you to use the skill untrained. And untrained Craft checks would be just an ordinary Inteligence check.

As for what happens with the Monk I'll have more on that later.))



Kuno said:


> Seoni thanked the woman then left the shop after purchasing the outfit.
> 
> Later with Amele…
> 
> “Those damn goblins…”  Seoni jumped to her feet and began to pace.  ‘Ruins all the fun of the next few days.’ She thought then shook her head.  “Well we just can’t let your husband go into that hole alone.  But, just to make things clear…”  Seoni thought for a moment before nearing the boy.  “You only began to see them in the past week?  Just before the attack during the festival?”  She bent down and gave him a soft smile trying to put him at ease.  “Can you tell us anything more than your mother said?  Can you tell us what usually happens when you see them?”



Little Aeren shook his head before burying his face into his mother's clothes. Amele answered though, "He started seeing the Goblin the day after the festival. Please! Help my husband!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2010)

Rusty Dragon

Merisiel looked at her shiny badge and grinned,

"Awesome, time to kick some ass. What you guys waiting for?" She got a free room out of this and was itching to kill something. All in all Merisiel was up for this. "Go team!" she yelled and walked to the door. 

"Just point me in the direction lady. We'll get rid of that bastard for you."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2010)

Scowling slightly Seoni nods and rises to her feet.  “Though I can’t say I’m as excited as my friend I do agree when need to get there quickly.  Please ma’am we need directions to your home so we can assist your husband.”  Seoni glances at the door then back.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2010)

"Why wouldn't you be excited? We basically have free reign to play judge, jury and executioner. Its rare you get an opportunity to kill without question. Besides, Those bastards ruined my last bite of that meal. I was saving the best bits so I could have the best last taste of that meal and they ruined it. RUINED!" Merisiel said. "Oh, I'm totally gonna tear its damn spine out."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2010)

((SOrry, I'm a little lost, can Kyra be around there? She was looking for the party. ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2010)

((Yeah Kyra and Valeros are both there, I just skipped ahead in time 2 days))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2010)

Kyra was getting her stuff ready. Her holy symbol was already hanging from her neck and she was donning her armor. "We will do our best to protect him and deal with the goblisn, ma'am"


----------

